# Betrug: Weiterversenden von Paketen



## Lope (4 Juli 2013)

Hallo,

bin auch in die Irre geführt worden von Betrügern.

Es fing am 18. Mai an. Hab mich über eine Jobbörse beworben.
Habe meine Daten rausgegeben (teilweise im ausgefüllten Arbeitsvertrag).
Ich sollte Pakete entgegen nehmen und weiterverschicken.

Habe insgesamt 3 Pakete weiterverschickt.
2 habe ich in einen großen Karton gepackt und verschickt. 1 hat FedEx bei mir abgeholt (veranlasst von den Betrügern, jedoch natürlich auf meinen Namen). Wenn ich Glück habe geht das Paket wieder zurück an mich und ich kann es dem Händler zurückgeben.

habe sobald ich merkte, dass was schiefläuft Anzeige erstattet. Habe nichts mehr von den "Arbeitgebern" gehört und ein Paket, welches ich nicht bestellt hatte geöffnet. War ne Rechnung auf meinen Namen drin. Habe die insgesamt 4 Händler angerufen. Waren alle per Vorkasse (anscheinend meist/immer PayPal) bezahlt. Jedoch hat mir ein Händler bestätigt, dass die Zahlung zurückgezogen wurde. Den Ebay-Account über den der Kauf lief, gibt es seinen Angaben nach auch nicht mehr.

Ich habe mich mit den bei der Polizei rausgegebenen Daten

/Unterlagen direkt mitbelastet.

Einen Tag später (gestern) stand die Polizei wegen einer Anzeige anderer Personen gegen mich vor der Tür.

Habe auch denen den Sachverhalt weitestgehend geschildert und habe morgen meinen ersten Anwalts-Termin.
Zum Verhörtermin heute bin ich nicht gegangen (habe abgesagt).

1 Paket habe ich an den Händler zurückgeschickt. Das weiss die Polizei auch.

Ich habe auch schon alle betroffenen Händler (3 + FedEx) angeschrieben.

Was erwartet mich jetzt?
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Reducal (4 Juli 2013)

Lope schrieb:


> Was erwartet mich jetzt?


Ein Verfahren wegen der zumindest leichtfertigen Geldwäsche; Verschleierung unrechtmäßig erlangter Vermögenswerte, denn auch die ist strafbar. Alles weitere steht hier: http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/261.html oder erklärt dir dann auch dein Anwalt. Da du aber mit deiner eigenen Anzeige recht früh reagiert hattest, ist es vorstellbar, dass das Verfahren gegen dich ohne was eingestellt wird.


----------



## Lope (17 Juli 2013)

Habe heute Post bekommen, dass das Verfahren eingestellt wurde.
Wurmt mich jedoch, dass ich wahrscheinlich 500€ Anwaltsgebühren blechen muss, obwohl dieser nichtmal ein Schreiben aufsetzen musste oder irgendwas sonst...


----------



## Hippo (17 Juli 2013)

Sei froh wenns bei den 500 € bleibt und alle Bestellungen wieder eingefangen werden konnten.
Die Waren wurden ja von irgendjemand bezahlt (vermutlich mit gephishten Daten) und an Dich geliefert. Da könnten durchaus auch noch Schadenersatzforderungen auf Dich zukommen.


----------



## Reducal (18 Juli 2013)

...so wirds sein! Bezahlt wurde über ein Kreditkartenunternhemen, PayPal oder so. Die übernehmen nun den Schaden und werden sich bei dir melden. Dann brauchst du den Anwalt wieder.





Lope schrieb:


> ....dass ich wahrscheinlich 500€ Anwaltsgebühren blechen muss, obwohl dieser nichtmal ein Schreiben aufsetzen musste oder irgendwas sonst...


Irgendwas wird der schon gemcht haben, sonst wird er keine oder nur eine sehr geringe Kostennote erstellen. Vielleicht hat er ja auch nur telefoniert! In dem Fall, du kannst dreimal raten, warum das Verfahren einfach zügig eingestellt wurde - bei anderen geht es nicht so glimpflich ab.


----------



## Teleton (18 Juli 2013)

Dein Anwalt hat doch einen guten Job gemacht, das Verfahren wurde eingestellt.
Ob er dazu Text absondern mußte oder nicht ist doch völlig egal. Jeder Anwalt kann Dir in einer 1/4 Stunde 5-10 Seiten Text runterdiktieren, falls Du unbedingt welchen haben möchtest. Grade im Strafrecht kann es aber manchmal schlauer sein nix zu sagen.


----------



## Lope (18 Juli 2013)

Teleton schrieb:


> Dein Anwalt hat doch einen guten Job gemacht, das Verfahren wurde eingestellt.
> Ob er dazu Text absondern mußte oder nicht ist doch völlig egal. Jeder Anwalt kann Dir in einer 1/4 Stunde 5-10 Seiten Text runterdiktieren, falls Du unbedingt welchen haben möchtest. Grade im Strafrecht kann es aber manchmal schlauer sein nix zu sagen.


 
Nope mein Anwalt hat NICHTS gemacht.
Ich hatte die Sache schon zuvor angezeigt.
Ich habe heute beim Anwalt angerufen, dieser hatte die Akte noch gar nicht erhalten und insofern auch nicht den Staatsanwalt wohl gesonnen. Er wusste noch nichts von der Einstellung des Verfahrens.

Ich habe beim Staatsanwalt angerufen, der sagte mir, ie Akte sei noch gar nicht rausgeschickt worden. In Abstimmung mit meinem Anwalt haben wir darum gebeten die Akte NICHT zuzuschicken.
Ich kann selbst vorbeikommen und Akteneinsicht bei der Staatsanwaltschaft nehmen. Ich hab mich mit meinem Anwalt auf 150€ Honorar geeinigt.


----------



## BenTigger (18 Juli 2013)

Er hat also DOCH was gemacht.
Zumindest die Akten angefordert


----------



## Teleton (19 Juli 2013)

Er hat sich deine Geschichte angehört und die Akte angefordert. Nach präsentieren des Briefbogens hat die STA eingestellt. Dafür nimmt er nur 150,- von dem ihm 120,- nach Abzug der MwSt bleiben. Jeder Steuerberater wird Dir bestätigen dass pro Akte locker 70,- anteilige Kanzleikosten usw. anfallen. Bleiben 50 vor Steuer für Deine Sache.


----------



## Lope (19 Juli 2013)

Teleton schrieb:


> Er hat sich deine Geschichte angehört und die Akte angefordert. Nach präsentieren des Briefbogens hat die STA eingestellt. Dafür nimmt er nur 150,- von dem ihm 120,- nach Abzug der MwSt bleiben. Jeder Steuerberater wird Dir bestätigen dass pro Akte locker 70,- anteilige Kanzleikosten usw. anfallen. Bleiben 50 vor Steuer für Deine Sache.


Ist docch OK, ich fand die 150€ ja auch fair. 500€ hätten mich halt gewurmt.


----------



## you sou (17 April 2015)

Hallo,
Ich hatte auch das gleich gehabt und eine Anzeige bei der Polizei gemacht. Ich habe schon 6 pakete ins Ausland verschickt und bis jetzt habe ich keine Rechnungen bekommen. Bin total verwirt und weiss ich was soll ich ja jetzt machen!


----------



## Hippo (18 April 2015)

Außer abwarten bleibt Dir grad nicht mehr viel über.
Anzeige hast Du gemacht - jetzt heißts abwarten und schwitzen und hoffen.
Ich weiß Du hast Dir jetzt mehr erwartet - aber es gibt jetzt nicht mehr was Du tun kannst außer abwarten was auf Dich zukommt.


----------



## Mokka (18 März 2017)

Mich würde interessieren, wie die Geschichte bei euch ausgegangen ist. Ich habe jetzt genau die gleiche Geschichte am Hals!


----------



## jupp11 (18 März 2017)

Die beiden Betroffenen,  die sich hier gemeldet hatten, sind seitdem  vier  bzw zwei Jahre nicht mehr im Forum anwesend gewesen.


----------



## Hippo (18 März 2017)

Da wirst Dich schon anmelden müssen und die Leute direkt anschreiben müssen.
Wenn sowas abgeschlossen ist guckt keiner mehr in ein Forum


----------



## Alma (17 März 2019)

Hii
Ich habe die gleiche Probleme und habe ich echt Angst. Was soll ich machen?? Ich habe 2 kinder und habe angst das gibts Gefangnes


----------



## jupp11 (17 März 2019)

Alma schrieb:


> Ich habe die gleiche Probleme und habe ich echt Angst.


Bitte etwas ausführlicher. Was und  wie ist es abgelaufen?


----------



## skouhin34 (17 März 2019)

Auf Anfrage schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich bin leider auf Cloudworks reingefallen und habe jetzt sogar einen finanziellen Schaden sowie eine Anzeige wegen Geldwäsche laufen
> 
> Ist das bei Euch auch so und wie seid ihr gegen die „Firma“ vorgegangen?


bei mir auch aber untername ottoconcepts,bin diese monat reingefallen ,ich sterbe von angst muss morgen anzeige erstatten ,kannst du mir bitte dabei helfen??


----------



## Reducal (17 März 2019)

@alma gehe zur Polizei und lass dort den Sachverhalt vorsorglich aufnehmen. Mit gaaaanz viel Erfahrung in solchen Sachen kann ich nur jedem "Warenagenten" empfehlen, diesen Schritt zu wagen. Das entschärft die Situation ungemein.


----------



## Reducal (17 März 2019)

@skouhin34 der andere hat (so wie ich das interpretiere) selbst eine Anzeige am Hals, warum habe ich nicht wirklich kapiert. Wenn du eine Anzeige erstatten willst, hilft dir bestimmt der aufnehmende Beamte, da brauchst du niemand anderen dazu.


----------



## Hippo (17 März 2019)

Sorry, konkrete Rechtsberatung ist uns verboten und Anwälten und Verbraucherzentralen vorbehalten.
Wenn Du soviel Panik schiebst kommst Du um einen Anwalt nicht herum, schon allein deswegen weil nur ein Anwalt auch Akteneinsicht bekommt


----------



## alma (17 März 2019)

habe einen fall bin als paketagent reingefallen.
bin von 05.02.2019  bis vorgestern auch ahnungslos paketagent gewesen,

habe ungefähr 150 Paketen weitergeleitet,habe alle sendungsnummer ,versandsitikets nach Ausland ,Fotos ,e mail s  Telefon nummern von Chefs  der Firma  http:// Otto-concepts.de 

wollte gestern anzeige erstatten als ich die Artikel gelesen habe geht leider

nicht am wocheende habe ich dann online hier in Frankfurt am main gemacht.




habe gestern auch eine Mahnung bekommen soll  210 euro bezahlen die werde ich wiedersprechen , ich habe einen vertrag als freierberufler online abgeschlossen mit dieser Firma  auf 450 eur plus boni pro paket.









						Opfer sollte Pakete ins Ausland weiterleiten: Experte warnt vor neuer Masche
					

Immer wieder geraten Ahnungslose in die Fänge dubioser Geschäftemacher. Oft wird dabei die Anonymität des Onlinekaufs ausgenutzt. Am Ende erhält die falsche Person hohe Rechnungen und weiß nicht, wie sie diese bezahlen soll.




					www.google.com


----------



## alma (17 März 2019)

Was erwartez auf mich?? Kennt jemamd was ist los mit die andere?


----------



## skouhin34 (17 März 2019)

Auf Anfrage schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich bin leider auf Cloudworks reingefallen und habe jetzt sogar einen finanziellen Schaden sowie eine Anzeige wegen Geldwäsche laufen
> 
> Ist das bei Euch auch so und wie seid ihr gegen die „Firma“ vorgegangen?


hi  gleich falls auch bei mir?
erst letzte woche leider
ich kann nicht schlaffen und sterbe von angst.
wie ist das mit  Dir gelaufen ,bitte um eine antwort!!


----------



## Hippo (17 März 2019)

Von einem Gast der am 2. Nov 17 zum letzten mal gepostet hat wirst Du keine Antwort erwarten können


----------



## Hippo (17 März 2019)

alma schrieb:


> Was erwartez auf mich?? Kennt jemamd was ist los mit die andere?


Konkrete Rechtsberatung ist uns verboten.
Reducal hat Dir ja schon geraten stante pede zur Polizei zu gehen und dort Anzeige zu erstatten. Nimm das AZ der Onlineanzeige mit und alles was Du an Unterlagen hast (auch den Artikel den Du oben verlinkt hast)
Der RA Hollweck in dem Artikel beschreibt die Situation recht verständlich. Und wenn es dieses Konstrukt ist hast Du gute Chancen einigermassen mit einem blauen Auge davonzukommen.
Wenn Du Dir aber unsicher bist nimm Dir einen Anwalt!


----------



## Migle007 (16 Januar 2020)

Hallo, ich bin in der gleichen Position. Ich habe monatelang in einer Firma gearbeitet, die yousellwesend war. Und es waren Betrüger, die ich erhalten und viele Sendungen verschickt habe. Nach einem Monat fragte ich nach meinem Gehalt, aber sie ignorierten mich einfach. Ich ging zur Polizei und sie füllten Informationen. Am nächsten Tag bekam ich einen Brief von einer dieser Firmen, dass 3 Bestellungen nicht bezahlt werden und ich 800 EUR bezahlen muss. Bitte teilen Sie Ihre Erfahrungen. Nachdem mir klar wurde, dass es ein Betrüger ist, kann ich schlafen, essen. Ich bin in Depression: /
Danke.


----------



## Reducal (16 Januar 2020)

Fertige eine Kopie von dem Brief und gib´ die der Polizei zu deinem Aktenzeichen. Ansonsten, einfach ignorieren und bloß nicht unter Druck setzen lassen. Sehr wahrscheinlich wird dir niemand nahe treten, weil das alles nur dämliches Geplänkel ist.

Weil du bisher naiv genug warst, als leichtfertiger Warenagent zu dienen, hoffen die Halunken darauf, dass du auch noch so dumm bist, ihnen die 800 € zu schenken. Tue denen den Gefallen nicht!


----------



## Migle007 (16 Januar 2020)

Dieser Brief stammt nicht von einem Betrügerunternehmen, sondern von einem E-Shop, bei dem sie Waren gekauft haben, und es scheint, als stünde er auf meinem Namen. : /


----------



## Reducal (16 Januar 2020)

Dann solltest du dich an einen Anwalt wenden. Warenagenten werden nämlich zum Schadenersatz verpflichtet.


----------



## siebenmeere (16 Januar 2020)

Migle007 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin in der gleichen Position. Ich habe monatelang in einer Firma gearbeitet, die yousellwesend war. Und es waren Betrüger, die ich erhalten und viele Sendungen verschickt habe. Nach einem Monat fragte ich nach meinem Gehalt, aber sie ignorierten mich einfach. Ich ging zur Polizei und sie füllten Informationen. Am nächsten Tag bekam ich einen Brief von einer dieser Firmen, dass 3 Bestellungen nicht bezahlt werden und ich 800 EUR bezahlen muss. Bitte teilen Sie Ihre Erfahrungen. Nachdem mir klar wurde, dass es ein Betrüger ist, kann ich schlafen, essen. Ich bin in Depression: /
> Danke.


Hallo Migle007 - wie hieß denn die Firma, die Dich reingelegt hat? "yousellwesend"? Bist Du per Jobinserat auf die gekommen? Mich interessiert der Hintergrund sehr, da ich zu dem Thema eine Recherche mache. Gerne würde ich mal mit Dir reden...
@Forenadmin: gibts die Möglichkeit, dass sich Nutzer untereinander kontaktieren?


----------



## jupp11 (16 Januar 2020)

siebenmeere schrieb:


> gibts die Möglichkeit, dass sich Nutzer untereinander kontaktieren?


*Angemeldete*  User können Unterhaltungen (auch mit weiteren Usern)  starten.
Oben rechts auf Briefumschlag tippen. Migle007 ist nicht angemeldet.


----------



## siebenmeere (16 Januar 2020)

Ok, danke


----------



## Star (18 Januar 2020)

Halo. Ich wurde auch von der Firma yousellwesend oder vielmehr von Leuten getäuscht, die vortäuschen, diese Firma zu sein.  Wenn jemand von diesem Unternehmen geschädigt wird, wenden Sie sich bitte an *********  
ModEdit: E-Mailadresse gelöscht. 
Nutzungsbedingungen-Persönliche Daten beachten. BT/MOD


----------



## Star (19 Januar 2020)

Ich sehe, dass meine E-Mail versteckt wurde.  Wenn jemand von yousellwesend betrogen wird, kontaktiere mich bitte hier!


----------



## jupp11 (19 Januar 2020)

Star schrieb:


> kontaktiere mich bitte hier!


Ohne Anmeldung geht das nicht und nur mit Usern, die auch angemeldet sind.


----------



## siebenmeere (19 Januar 2020)

Hallo star, ich kann Dich leider nicht kontaktieren, weil Du nicht registriert bist!


----------



## Star (19 Januar 2020)

siebenmeere schrieb:


> Hallo star, ich kann Dich leider nicht kontaktieren, weil Du nicht registriert bist!


Ok, Jetzt ich habe ein Profil


----------



## jupp11 (19 Januar 2020)

Oben rechts ist ein Briefumschlag, mit dem eine private  Unterhaltung begonnen/geführt werden kann.


----------



## Raaa0177 (21 Januar 2020)

Ich bin auch drauf reingefallen, kann ihnen nicht schreiben


----------



## CrazyKessy (22 Januar 2020)

Migle007 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin in der gleichen Position. Ich habe monatelang in einer Firma gearbeitet, die yousellwesend war. Und es waren Betrüger, die ich erhalten und viele Sendungen verschickt habe. Nach einem Monat fragte ich nach meinem Gehalt, aber sie ignorierten mich einfach. Ich ging zur Polizei und sie füllten Informationen. Am nächsten Tag bekam ich einen Brief von einer dieser Firmen, dass 3 Bestellungen nicht bezahlt werden und ich 800 EUR bezahlen muss. Bitte teilen Sie Ihre Erfahrungen. Nachdem mir klar wurde, dass es ein Betrüger ist, kann ich schlafen, essen. Ich bin in Depression: /
> Danke.





Hi migle007 

Können uns die Hände reichen... Bin heute in der Postfiliale bei mir abgeholt worden von der Polizei wegen Diebstahl.... Auch über die Firma yousellwesend 

Können ja gerne mal schreiben

Hi ich bin auch betrogen worden von der Firma yousellwesend... 
Bin sogar in. Der Postfiliale von Der polizei abgeholt worden 

Können sich gerne auch bei mir melden helfe gerne


Modedit: Beiträge getackert


----------



## Migle007 (5 Februar 2020)

Star schrieb:


> Halo. Ich wurde auch von der Firma yousellwesend oder vielmehr von Leuten getäuscht, die vortäuschen, diese Firma zu sein.  Wenn jemand von diesem Unternehmen geschädigt wird, wenden Sie sich bitte an *********
> ModEdit: E-Mailadresse gelöscht.
> Nutzungsbedingungen-Persönliche Daten beachten. BT/MOD


 hallo meine fb is XXX

Modedit: Private Kontaktdaten unkenntlich gemacht. Nutzungsbedingungen beachten


----------



## jupp11 (5 Februar 2020)

CrazyKessy schrieb:


> Können sich gerne auch bei mir melden helfe gerne


Persönliche Unterhaltung  nur per   Anmeldung


Migle007 schrieb:


> hallo meine fb is m... v....


Gilt  auch hierfür


----------



## Migle007 (5 Februar 2020)

meine situation ist: ich bin zur polizei gegangen und habe einen bericht geschrieben. Aber nach ein paar Wochen bekam ich eine Einladung bei der Polizei, aber dieses Mal wurde ich beschuldigt, das Internet betrogen zu haben. Morgen werde ich zur Polizei gehen, um die ganze Geschichte zu erzählen. Und ich weiß nicht, was passieren wird. Dieses Mal ist mein Leben schrecklich ....


----------



## jupp11 (5 Februar 2020)

Migle007 schrieb:


> aber dieses Mal wurde ich beschuldigt, das Internet betrogen zu haben.


Wer ist "das Internet" ?


----------



## Migle007 (5 Februar 2020)

Internet-Betrüger


----------



## Hippo (5 Februar 2020)

Beantwortet nicht Jupps Frage ...


----------



## Migle007 (5 Februar 2020)

Hippo schrieb:


> Beantwortet nicht Jupps Frage ...


Okay


----------



## jupp11 (5 Februar 2020)

Willst du Hilfe oder uns veräppeln?


----------



## Migle007 (10 Februar 2020)

alma schrieb:


> habe einen fall bin als paketagent reingefallen.
> bin von 05.02.2019  bis vorgestern auch ahnungslos paketagent gewesen,
> 
> habe ungefähr 150 Paketen weitergeleitet,habe alle sendungsnummer ,versandsitikets nach Ausland ,Fotos ,e mail s  Telefon nummern von Chefs  der Firma  http:// Otto-concepts.de
> ...


Hallo Alma, wie lief es für dich?


----------



## jupp11 (10 Februar 2020)

War zum letzten Mal vor fast einem  Jahr im Forum. Glaube kaum, dass sie die Frage liest.


----------



## Stefan Franke (14 Februar 2020)

Hallo, im Rahmen unserer Recherchen zu einem Betrugsfall sind wir auf dieses Forum gestoßen. Wir sind die echte YouSellWeSend GmbH. Mein Name ist Stefan Franke, Geschäftsführer. Sie sind leider auf Betrüger reingefallen, die den Namen von YouSellWeSend seit mindestens 1 Jahr mißbrauchen und für Betrügereien nutzen. Es werden Versandmitarbeiter zur Paketweiterleitung gesucht über Ebay und Gespräche werden über Skype geführt. 

Die YouSellWeSend GmbH steht in keinerlei Zusammenhang mit diesen Jobangeboten. Die Dokumente und Verträge sind alle gefälscht. Wenn Sie bereits gearbeitet haben, bitte keine Pakete annehmen und NICHT weiterleiten. Sie müssen die Paketannahme verweigern, sodass diese zurückgehen. Dadurch entsteht den Betrügern sicherlich ein Schaden. Es gibt bereits ein Aktenzeichen beim Landeskriminalamt in Hamburg: LKA 553/1K/300170/2019. Bitte erstatten Sie Strafanzeige bei einer Polizeidienststelle in Ihrer Nähe und geben dieses Aktenzeichen an.  Bitte erstatten Sie zwingend Anzeige! Damit helfen Sie auch anderen geschädigten Opfern und bewahren andere, den gleichen Fehler zu machen. Vielen Dank und ich hoffe, dass den Betrügern das Handwerk gelegt wird.


----------



## Jonas M (22 Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu auf dem Forum und weiß deshalb nicht, wie man sich hier privat unterhält. Alle durch diese Betrüger der vermeintlichen YouSellWeSend GmbH sollten sich organisieren und zusammen an einer Lösung arbeiten. Ich wurde ebenfalls betrogen mit der selber Masche, erwarte dasselbe Schickal mit offenen Rechnungen wie ihr. Ich wohne in Augsburg und habe bereits einiges gegen die Betrüger unternommen. Polizeilich und privat. Gerne mich anschreiben und wir organisieren uns zusammen. Wenn es mehrere Fälle gibt haben wir eine bessere Chance. Wir sind zwar gerade in der Verantwortung, können aber sicherlich einiges gegen die Betrüger machen.



Migle007 schrieb:


> meine situation ist: ich bin zur polizei gegangen und habe einen bericht geschrieben. Aber nach ein paar Wochen bekam ich eine Einladung bei der Polizei, aber dieses Mal wurde ich beschuldigt, das Internet betrogen zu haben. Morgen werde ich zur Polizei gehen, um die ganze Geschichte zu erzählen. Und ich weiß nicht, was passieren wird. Dieses Mal ist mein Leben schrecklich ....



schreib mir und wir beraten uns gegenseitig



CrazyKessy schrieb:


> Hi migle007
> 
> Können uns die Hände reichen... Bin heute in der Postfiliale bei mir abgeholt worden von der Polizei wegen Diebstahl.... Auch über die Firma yousellwesend
> 
> ...



gerne auch bei mir melden. wir lösen das gemeinsam.



alma schrieb:


> habe einen fall bin als paketagent reingefallen.
> bin von 05.02.2019  bis vorgestern auch ahnungslos paketagent gewesen,
> 
> habe ungefähr 150 Paketen weitergeleitet,habe alle sendungsnummer ,versandsitikets nach Ausland ,Fotos ,e mail s  Telefon nummern von Chefs  der Firma  http:// Otto-concepts.de
> ...


 

schreib mir gerne, bin in derselben Situation



Modedit: Beiträge getackert


----------



## jupp11 (22 Februar 2020)

Jonas M schrieb:


> ich bin neu auf dem Forum und weiß deshalb nicht, wie man sich hier privat unterhält.


Nur* registrierte *User können sich privat unterhalten.


----------



## Migle007 (22 Februar 2020)

Hallo, Jonas M. Ich weiß nicht warum, aber ich kann mich nicht mehr auf dieser Seite registrieren. Ich weiß nicht, wie ich Ihnen meine Kontakte geben soll. Es wäre toll, mit Ihnen über diese Situation zu sprechen.


----------



## jupp11 (23 Februar 2020)

Migle007 schrieb:


> aber ich kann mich nicht mehr auf dieser Seite registrieren.


Was heißt nicht mehr?  Soweit ich sehe,  warst du noch nicht registriert.
Oben rechts zwischen "Anmelden" und "Suche" steht der Button   "Registrieren".
Was geht da nicht?


----------



## jonathan4 (28 Februar 2020)

Migle007 schrieb:


> Hallo, Jonas M. Ich weiß nicht warum, aber ich kann mich nicht mehr auf dieser Seite registrieren. Ich weiß nicht, wie ich Ihnen meine Kontakte geben soll. Es wäre toll, mit Ihnen über diese Situation zu sprechen.



registrier dich und schreib mir. ich probier hier meine Daten zu lassen, wird aber nicht klappen. XXX auf instagram.

Modedit: keine Kontaktdaten offen im Forum!


----------



## skouhin34 (4 März 2020)

Migle007 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin in der gleichen Position. Ich habe monatelang in einer Firma gearbeitet, die yousellwesend war. Und es waren Betrüger, die ich erhalten und viele Sendungen verschickt habe. Nach einem Monat fragte ich nach meinem Gehalt, aber sie ignorierten mich einfach. Ich ging zur Polizei und sie füllten Informationen. Am nächsten Tag bekam ich einen Brief von einer dieser Firmen, dass 3 Bestellungen nicht bezahlt werden und ich 800 EUR bezahlen muss. Bitte teilen Sie Ihre Erfahrungen. Nachdem mir klar wurde, dass es ein Betrüger ist, kann ich schlafen, essen. Ich bin in Depression: /
> Danke.





siebenmeere schrieb:


> Hallo Migle007 - wie hieß denn die Firma, die Dich reingelegt hat? "yousellwesend"? Bist Du per Jobinserat auf die gekommen? Mich interessiert der Hintergrund sehr, da ich zu dem Thema eine Recherche mache. Gerne würde ich mal mit Dir reden...
> @Forenadmin: gibts die Möglichkeit, dass sich Nutzer untereinander kontaktieren?





Raaa0177 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch drauf reingefallen, kann ihnen nicht schreiben





Star schrieb:


> Halo. Ich wurde auch von der Firma yousellwesend oder vielmehr von Leuten getäuscht, die vortäuschen, diese Firma zu sein.  Wenn jemand von diesem Unternehmen geschädigt wird, wenden Sie sich bitte an *********
> ModEdit: E-Mailadresse gelöscht.
> Nutzungsbedingungen-Persönliche Daten beachten. BT/MOD





hallo  es ist ein jah her als ich mit diesem problem angefangen habe jetzt  alles ruhig  zum glück habe mehreren briefe von mehreren staatanwälte in deutschland bekommen  als sache wurde eingestellt und unschuldig.

ich bin aber mit pshycosomatiken problme sogar rausgekommen.

meine sache  : habe  habe 150 paketen weitergeleitet  und bekam rechnungen ohne  ende,zum glück habe ich alles bewahren..rechnungen   ,
e amail gespräche mit der  firma ...,arbeitsvertrag,  auch quittungen als ich paketen per post versandandte .

ich habe anzeige erstattet ein mal bei kriminal polizei  und einmal bei stattanwaltschaft   so atte ich zwei aktenzeichen laufen  und habe gute unschuldige absichten gezeigt  habe alle unterlagen  ausgedruckt  und  die quittungen als original bei polizei presidum abgegeben.


wurden zum vernehmung  eingeladen nach einem monat .habe natürlich direkt jägliche kontakt mit der firma gebrochen.

jede rechnung die ich bekommen habe habe ich sofort wiedersprochen  obwohl der terror von infokasso  ,war schon vorbereitet am ende habe ich geschafft.

ich habe genau so gemacht was ich in diesem link gelesen habe  :  https://www.focus.de/finanzen/exper...enig-spaeter-kam-die-rechnung_id_8289783.html

bin ohne rechtanwalt rausgekommen die alle nur nach ged gefragt haben und langare termin vorschlagten.


   bitte lesen Sie den link...und leiten Sie es weiter

Übrigens  ich und der mitglied  alma hatten einen gemeinsamen fall  und sind  zusammen rausgekommen.


bitte dien link richtig verstehen  ..es wird auch gezeigt    wie man wiederspruch einlegt  und wie kann man es richtig machen  ...diesen link enthält vile andere links   bitte zeit haben und immer weiterlesen verstehen und verwenden.

paketagent   ist bei polizei seit jahren bekannt ..leider immerhin fallen opfer  die von firmen mit sitz ausser Eu sind  und sehr profil spielen ,so dass,sie  sich von der internationl  polizei nicht erwischen lassen...leiden es ist eine masche mit  leute  auch rechtanwälte  die wissen genau was denen erwartet.

drücke dir die daumen


Zitat Zitieren


Modedit: Beiträge getackert


----------



## Rabia149 (10 März 2020)

Jonas M schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin neu auf dem Forum und weiß deshalb nicht, wie man sich hier privat unterhält. Alle durch diese Betrüger der vermeintlichen YouSellWeSend GmbH sollten sich organisieren und zusammen an einer Lösung arbeiten. Ich wurde ebenfalls betrogen mit der selber Masche, erwarte dasselbe Schickal mit offenen Rechnungen wie ihr. Ich wohne in Augsburg und habe bereits einiges gegen die Betrüger unternommen. Polizeilich und privat. Gerne mich anschreiben und wir organisieren uns zusammen. Wenn es mehrere Fälle gibt haben wir eine bessere Chance. Wir sind zwar gerade in der Verantwortung, können aber sicherlich einiges gegen die Betrüger machen.
> 
> ...




Wir sollten lieber eine WhatsApp Gruppe erstellen. Alle Betrüger sollen ihre Nummern geben. Ich wurde auch betrogen und habe jetzt am 17.03. eine Beschprechung bei der Kriminalpolizei. Ich habe auch eine Rechnung von Infoscore bekommen.


----------



## BenTigger (10 März 2020)

[ironie on] 
Ich hab da schon eine WhatsApp Gruppe erstellt, du kannst da gerne reinkommen
[ironie off]


----------



## jupp11 (10 März 2020)

Rabia149 schrieb:


> Alle Betrüger sollen ihre Nummern geben.


Glaub kaum, dass die die freiwillig rausrücken.


----------



## Rabia149 (10 März 2020)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Glaub kaum, dass die die freiwillig rausrücken.


Warum ist doch besser wenn wir dann eine Anzeige erstatten können wir auch zeigen das andere auch Betroffen sind. Ich stehe auch als Beschuldigte da und die sagen ich muss alles Pakete wieder zurück bezahlen die icu versendet habe.


----------



## BenTigger (10 März 2020)

Trotzdem wird keiner der Betrüger sagen, hier ist meine Telefonnummer und ich wohne hier, so nun kannst du mich anzeigen.
Oder glaubst du auch an den Oserhasen?


----------



## Rabia149 (10 März 2020)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Trotzdem wird keiner der Betrüger sagen, hier ist meine Telefonnummer und ich wohne hier, so nun kannst du mich anzeigen.
> Oder glaubst du auch an den Oserhasen?


Du verstehst es glaube ich nicht die Leute die verarscht wurden sollen ihre Nr geben die Leute die es neu entdeckt haben und noch nicht vor Gericht gekommen sind können zeigen das die nicht die einzigen sind und vielleicht kommen die dann unschuldig raus ich stehe auch im Moment als beschuldigte und es kann sein das ich alles bezahlen muss die Pakete. Mehr als 30.000 euro sind das. Du muss man besser lesen können.


----------



## jupp11 (10 März 2020)

Dann drück dich klar aus: es  sind Betrogene und nicht Betrüger.
PS: Ein bißchen mehr Zeichensetzung würde die Lesbarkeit ungemein verbessern.


----------



## BenTigger (10 März 2020)

Rabia149 schrieb:


> Du muss man besser lesen können.



Entschuldige, aber du musst verständlicher schreiben. 
Wenn du Betrüger schreibst, kann ich noch so viel lesen und verstehe Betrüger. Wenn du dann  was anderes meinst, kann man das leicht falsch verstehen.

So wie du hier im zitierten Artikel schreibst, ist deutsch vielleicht nicht deine Muttersprache?
Wenn sie es nicht ist, solltest du das erwähnen, damit man anders an deine Aussagen rangehen kann. 
Bisher dachte ich jedoch, du schreibst was du meinst.


----------



## Rabia149 (10 März 2020)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Entschuldige, aber du musst verständlicher schreiben.
> Wenn du Betrüger schreibst, kann ich noch so viel lesen und verstehe Betrüger. Wenn du dann  was anderes meinst, kann man das leicht falsch verstehen.
> 
> So wie du hier im zitierten Artikel schreibst, ist deutsch vielleicht nicht deine Muttersprache?
> ...


Entschuldigung. Ich schreibe auch was ich meine aber ich meinte die Betrogenen damit, nicht die Betrüger das ist ja klar das die sich nicht melden.


----------



## Reducal (10 März 2020)

Rabia149 schrieb:


> ...wenn wir dann eine Anzeige erstatten...


Es gibt kein "WIR", dass muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden und erledigen.


----------



## BenTigger (10 März 2020)

Rabia149 schrieb:


> Entschuldigung. Ich schreibe auch was ich meine aber ich meinte die Betrogenen damit, nicht die Betrüger das ist ja klar das die sich nicht melden.


Aber DU hast Betrüger geschrieben und nur dadrauf habe ich geantwortet.
Also lies auch mal deine eigenen Beiträge durch.
Die sind sehr verwirrend und du kannst ja doch verständlich schreiben, wie man jetzt sieht.


----------



## jonathan4 (10 März 2020)

Hahahaha ihr wurdet alle von den selben Leuten verarscht aber streitet euch wegen Zeichensetzung. arm. Tatsächlich wäre es am schlausten, wenn sich alle Geschädigten zusammentun und vielleicht eine Sammelanklage bedenken. Aber da auch mir keiner antwortete wirkt es so, als würde hier jeder für sich kämpfen wollen. Mir soll es recht sein. Um da rauszukommen, brauche ich auch nicht unbedingt Hilfe. Aber warum dann auf ein Portal gehen und das Thema diskutieren, wenn man keinem helfen will?


----------



## Reducal (10 März 2020)

jonathan4 schrieb:


> ...ihr wurdet alle von den selben Leuten verarscht


Nicht alle, hier sind eine besonders schlau/erfahren.



jonathan4 schrieb:


> Tatsächlich wäre es am schlausten, wenn sich alle Geschädigten zusammentun und vielleicht eine Sammelanklage bedenken.


Tatsächlich ist das falsch, da es dafür keine Sammelklage in Deutschland gibt.



jonathan4 schrieb:


> ... als würde hier jeder für sich kämpfen wollen.


Jeder soll für sich selbst kämpfen um da glimpflich raus zu kommen. Die Halunken, die so eine Situation ausgelöst haben, sind sehr wahrscheinlich eh nicht greifbar.



jonathan4 schrieb:


> Aber warum dann auf ein Portal gehen und das Thema diskutieren, wenn man keinem helfen will?


Hier wird einem schon geholfen. Doch dazu sollten konkrete Fragen gesellt und von unsinnigen Exkursionen ins Absurdum abgesehen werden. Ansonsten halten wir Aktivisten hier keinen Reisenden auf.


----------



## jupp11 (10 März 2020)

jonathan4 schrieb:


> wenn sich alle Geschädigten zusammentun und vielleicht eine Sammelanklage bedenken.


Es  gibt keine  Sammelklage in Deutschland auch keine  Sammel*an*klage





						Sammelklage – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				





> Die Sammel- oder auch Gruppenklage ist in den USA verbreitet und heißt dort englisch _class action_ (_Federal Rules of Civil Procedure, Title 28 United States Code Appendix Rule 23_). In Deutschland und der Schweiz gibt es sie in der Form nicht. Nicht zu verwechseln ist die Sammelklage mit der auch im deutschen Prozessrecht vorgesehenen bloßen sogenannten subjektiven Klagehäufung, bei der im selben Prozess mehrere Kläger oder mehrere Beklagte auftreten.


----------



## Rabia149 (10 März 2020)

Reducal schrieb:


> Es gibt kein "WIR", dass muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden und erledigen.


Pass erstmal auf wie du redest. Ich zwinge auch niemanden und es ist jedem fürs sich ob er eine Anzeige erstattet oder nicht es wird auch keinen namen genannt nur gezeigt das man nicht die einzige ist. Und auch wenn man keine Anzeige erstattet die Leute zeigen dich so wieso an. Weil da dein Name steht. Die Benutzen deinen Namen und das steht da drauf. Auch wenn man keine Anzeige erstattet ist man schuldig und es macht dann die sache noch schlimmer weil wenn dann vom Kriminalpolizei ein Brief kommt das sie angezeigt worden sind und du dann erst alles sagst und erzählst dann glauben die dir auch nivht und denken  das du mit denen gearbeitet hast und weshalb du keine Anzeige erstattet hast. Also zusammengefasst ob du eine anzeige erstattest oder nicht du stehst trotzdem als beschuldigte und irgendwas kriegt man einen Brief. MediaMarkt,Saturn und co. Haben mich schon angezeigt weil die auf deinen Namen bestellen und ich meinte das mit der whtas app gruppe nivht böse das man das zeigen kann vor gericht damit die sehen okey es gibt viele davon genau dasselbe gemacht dann hoffe ich mal das jeder als unschuldig davon kommt statt eine Strafe zu bezahlen. Ich sage ja nivht zu den leuten kommt zu meim gericht als zeuge oder so einfach ne gruppe öffnen das man das auch zeigen kann die nachrichten die nr und namen kann man immer noch verpixeln.


----------



## Rabia149 (10 März 2020)

jonathan4 schrieb:


> Hahahaha ihr wurdet alle von den selben Leuten verarscht aber streitet euch wegen Zeichensetzung. arm. Tatsächlich wäre es am schlausten, wenn sich alle Geschädigten zusammentun und vielleicht eine Sammelanklage bedenken. Aber da auch mir keiner antwortete wirkt es so, als würde hier jeder für sich kämpfen wollen. Mir soll es recht sein. Um da rauszukommen, brauche ich auch nicht unbedingt Hilfe. Aber warum dann auf ein Portal gehen und das Thema diskutieren, wenn man keinem helfen will?


Dieser Reducal hat keine Ahnung und redet einfach der hat mit dem Thema gar nichts zu tun und redet. Bin genau der selben meinung wenn sich niemanden helfen will warum schreiben die dann dieses thema hier rein.. und dann noch freche antworten


----------



## jupp11 (10 März 2020)

Rabia149 schrieb:


> Dieser Reducal hat keine Ahnung


Klick mal auf seinen  Avatar:  Mitglied seit *2004 *und  über *12000*  Beiträge.


----------



## Rabia149 (10 März 2020)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Klick mal auf seinen  Avatar:  Mitglied seit *2004 *und  über *12000*  Beiträge.


Es geht hier nicht nur um Avatar.


----------



## Rabia149 (10 März 2020)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Klick mal auf seinen  Avatar:  Mitglied seit *2004 *und  über *12000*  Beiträge.


Der ist auch nicht der einzige der da reingefallen ist.


----------



## Hippo (11 März 2020)

Rabia149 schrieb:


> Der ist auch nicht der einzige der da reingefallen ist.


Bester Witz ever ...
@Rabia149 - ein guter Rat seitens des Mod-Teams - schalt mal ganz schnell einen Gang runter.
Ich lasse hier nicht einen der erfahrensten Aktivisten von einem Neumitglied das noch nicht trocken hinter den Ohren ist beleidigen.
Die Aktivisten hier sind ausnahmslos nicht hereingefallen sondern versuchen mit ihrer professionellen Erfahrung Menschen wie Dir, die aus Geldgier (Gier frisst Hirn) auf solche Gauner hereingefallen sind zu helfen soweit das noch möglich ist.
Und - Du hast recht - es geht NICHT ums Avatar, sondern um die Information die da hinterlegt ist.
Es steht Dir jederzeit frei das Forum wieder zu verlassen und mit Deinem Viertelwissen um die Sache erneut teuer gegen die Wand zu rennen, ich kann Dir dabei auch gerne behilflich sein.
Du kannst aber auch etwas demütiger den Rat erfahrener Menschen annehmen und Deine Fragen in allgemein klar verständlichen Sätzen stellen.
WIR brauchen Dich hier nicht denn uns steht kein teurer Gang vor den Kadi bevor.


----------



## BenTigger (11 März 2020)

Danke Hippo, das erspart mir einige Tipperei 

@Rabia149 *HINWEIS:*

Du bist hier nicht bei Facebook, wo viele nur hirnlosen Scheiß schreiben.
Hier im Forum arbeiten wir eng mit Bundesbehörden, wie BSI, Staatsanwaltschaft, Anwälten und Ermittlungsbehörden zusammen.

Wir haben hier also etliche User, die hier lesen und Ratschläge geben, die beruflich fundiert sind, weil sie eben Anwälte, Polizisten, Journalisten und sonstige Fachleute sind.
Benimm dich also und fange nicht an, hier irgendwelche User zu beschimpfen. Denn sonst bist du ganz schnell weg vom Fenster.

Hier kannst du gezielt Fragen stellen und bekommst darauf dann auch sachliche Antworten, solange diese nicht das Rechtberatungsgesetz verletzen.

Geblubber wird aber schnell aussortiert!


----------



## Migle007 (11 März 2020)

Hallo zusammen. Ich habe vorher in diesem Forum geschrieben. Ich bin auch ein Opfer von Internet-Betrügern. Ich habe einen Monat gearbeitet und nachdem mir klar wurde, dass es sich um Betrüger handelt, bin ich zur Polizei gegangen und habe eine Beschwerde geschrieben, aber nach einigen Wochen habe ich einen Brief erhalten und werde immer noch der Geldwäsche beschuldigt. Es kostet mich viel Gesundheit. Ich gab alle Informationen an die Polizei. alles was ich hatte (E-Mails, Chats, Bilder). Ich hoffe, dass alles gut wird, weil ich nicht wusste, dass ich etwas falsch mache.
Ich weiß nicht, wie mein Fall aussieht, weil ich keine Hilfe von einem Anwalt verwendet habe. Ich hoffe, dass die Polizei all diese Fälle kombiniert. Viel Glück für alle. Und versuche stark zu sein. Ich fange gerade an, mich zu erholen, und es ist sehr schwer für mich, weil ich nie Probleme mit der Polizei hatte.
Bitte sei jeder stark.


----------



## TTT (11 März 2020)

Wenn ich mir die letzten, nicht den letzten,  Beiträge hier so betrachte, frage ich mich wo das "unbedarfte" lautstark vorgetragene Selbstbewusstsein der "Hilfesuchenden" herkommt?

Wer keine Ahnung hat und Hilfe sucht sollte nachfragen, falls er etwas nicht versteht oder akzeptieren kann, bevor er lospoltert. Wer dann trotz div. Erklärungen immer noch die Oberhand hat und nichts akzeptieren will ...

Dieses Post wird evtl. auch falsch interpretiert. Und das macht mir im fortgeschrittenen Alter langsam Sorge, was uns so inkl. Werteverfall und mangelndem Respekt umgibt!

Servus


----------



## jupp11 (11 März 2020)

TTT schrieb:


> Dieses Post wird evtl. auch falsch interpretiert.


Jedenfalls nicht von mir.


----------



## Reducal (11 März 2020)

Migle007 schrieb:


> ...weil ich keine Hilfe von einem Anwalt verwendet habe.



Ich kann nur allen leichtfertigen Geldwäschern (Paket- und Finanzagenten) raten, immer einen Anwalt zu bemühen, selbst wenn keine Rechtsschutzversicherung besteht.

Seitens der Staatsanwaltschaften hat es sich anscheinend bewährt, die kleinen Handlanger ersatzweise zu bestrafen, weil man an die großen Betrüger zumeist nicht ran kommt. Ein Anwalt nimmt da auf Augenhöhe locker den Wind aus dem Behördensegel.

Hinzu kommt ja auch noch, dass die Geschädigten sich zu Recht an dem ausgemachten Geldwäscher hilfsweise schadlos halten können. Auch diese zivilen Forderungen kann vermutlich nur ein Anwalt regeln/abwenden.


----------



## Lischen (26 März 2020)

Hallo, 
Ich habe hier schon so einiges Gelsen und bin wohl auch auf die Firma youshellwesend reingefallen heute kam ein Brief wegen versuchten Betrug hatte das von euch auch wer ?


----------



## Reducal (26 März 2020)

Kann dir nur raten, gehe dort hin, wo dich das Brief einbestellt hat.


----------



## Lischen (26 März 2020)

Reducal schrieb:


> Kann dir nur raten, gehe dort hin, wo dich das Brief einbestellt hat.


Wie meinst du das ?


----------



## Hippo (26 März 2020)

Wer hat den Brief geschickt?


----------



## Lischen (26 März 2020)

Der kam von der Polizei


----------



## Hippo (27 März 2020)

Und was wollen die?
Schätzungsweise eine Einvernahme als Beschuldigte.
D.h. aus der Nummer kommst Du alleine nicht raus.
In der Konsequenz heisst das ab zum Anwalt und zwar flott!


----------



## Migle007 (6 Mai 2020)

Hallo,
Vielleicht kann jemand dies ins Englische übersetzen, weil ich versuche, es in verschiedene Programme zu übersetzen, aber jedes Mal, wenn es anders ist, oder zu schreiben, was es auf Deutsch bedeutet, aber in einfachen Worten. Vielen Dank.

“gemäß nr.42 der anordnung über mitteilungen in strafsachen 12 ff. habe ich die einstellung des oben genannten verfahrens folgender stelle mitgeteilt”


----------



## jupp11 (6 Mai 2020)

Migle007 schrieb:


> “gemäß nr.42 der anordnung über mitteilungen in strafsachen 12 ff. habe ich die einstellung des oben genannten verfahrens folgender stelle mitgeteilt”





> “In accordance with paragraph 42 of the order on communications in criminal matters 12 et seq., I have informed the following office of the termination of the above-mentioned procedure”


Stelle ev.  > responsible authority

Ob das jetzt absolut korrekt im Sinne juristischen englisch ist kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Soweit mein Umgangsenglisch reicht, würde ich sagen  es paßt.


----------



## Migle007 (6 Mai 2020)

> Ob das jetzt absolut korrekt im Sinne juristischen englisch ist kann ich nicht beurteilen.
> Soweit mein Umgangsenglisch reicht, würde ich sagen  es paßt.


Vielen dank.Also, wie ich verstehe, ist mein Fall vorbei?


----------



## BenTigger (6 Mai 2020)

Nein nur so sicher nicht. Hier kommt es darauf an, ob durch dein Handeln bei anderen Schaden entstanden ist. Wenn ja, können noch Schadensersatzansprüche auf dich zukommen und mehr...


----------



## jupp11 (6 Mai 2020)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Hier kommt es darauf an, ob durch dein Handeln bei anderen Schaden entstanden ist. Wenn ja, können noch Schadensersatzansprüche auf dich zukommen und mehr...


Strafrechtlich ist es afaik  vorbei. Eventuell Geschädigte  müssten aber selber juristisch vorgehen.


----------



## Migle007 (6 Mai 2020)

dann verstehe ich nicht. Die Übersetzung vom Deutschen ins Englische bedeutet, dass mein Fall beendet ist und diese Informationen an andere Institutionen weitergegeben werden. Ich schreibe Ihnen den gesamten Text, der im Dokument enthalten ist:

“Ermittlungsverfahren gegen Sie wegen geldwäsche
gemäß nr.42 der anordnung über mitteilungen in strafsachen 12 ff. habe ich die einstellung des oben genannten verfahrens folgender stelle mitgeteilt: Auslanderangelegenheiten Staftverwaltung.


----------



## Migle007 (6 Mai 2020)

Dieser Brief stammt übrigens von Staatsanwaltschaft.


----------



## jupp11 (6 Mai 2020)

Migle007 schrieb:


> Dieser Brief stammt übrigens von Staatsanwaltschaft.


Eben: Strafrechtlich ist es vorüber.
Falls sich  aber jemand durch dich  (zivilrechtlich ) geschädigt fühlt, könnte der/diejenige Forderungen stellen.
Zu deutsch: jemand behauptet von (wie auch immer) geschädigt worden zu sein und will von dir
Entschädigung haben.
Das ist ein ganz anderer Spielplatz. Merke: Strafrecht und Zivilrecht sind völlig verschiedene Gebiete

Da wir hier keine  näheren Umstände kennen, können wir nur allgemein antworten.


----------



## Migle007 (6 Mai 2020)

Danke für deine Meinung. Ich war ein Opfer von Internet-Betrügern und arbeitete im Dezember 2019 einen Monat lang als Paketagent. Als ich merkte, dass alles falsch war, ging ich zur Polizei und schrieb einen Bericht. Nach einiger Zeit erhielt ich einen Brief von der Polizei, dass ich der Geldwäsche beschuldigt werde und zur Polizei kommen sollte. Ich war dreimal auf der Polizeistation und habe ihnen alle Informationen über Betrüger gegeben. Und heute habe ich diesen Brief bekommen.


----------



## Paketagent (26 Mai 2020)

Ich habe eine wichtige Frage, musstet ihr die weitergeleiteten Pakete im nachhinein bezahlen?


----------



## Reducal (26 Mai 2020)

Paketagent schrieb:


> Ich habe eine wichtige Frage, musstet ihr die weitergeleiteten Pakete im nachhinein bezahlen?


...so soll es schon passiert sein. Da kommen dann Anwälte und machen auf Ersatzvornahme bzw. Schadenersatz geltend, wegen der zumindest leichtfertigen Tatbeteiligung des Paketagenten.


----------



## jupp11 (26 Mai 2020)

Reducal schrieb:


> ...so soll es schon passiert sein. Da kommen dann Anwälte und machen auf Ersatzvornahme bzw. Schadenersatz geltend, wegen der zumindest leichtfertigen Tatbeteiligung des Paketagenten.


Das verteuert es u.U. beträchtlich. Anwälte wollen schließlich mitverdienen...


----------



## Nalinda (30 Mai 2020)

hallo zusammen, ich war auch Paketagentin seit Mitte April bis mitte Mai. Nach ein Monat habe ich nach mein Gehalt gefragt, er hat mich schon blockiert und ignoriert. Ich wusste nicht, dass es ein Betrug ist und habe jetzt total Angst. Ich habe schon ein Vermerk bei der Polizei geschrieben und bisher habe noch irgendwelche Brief oder Mahnung bekommen. Wie seid ihr rausgekomen? ich bitte um eine Hilfe.


----------



## Hippo (30 Mai 2020)

Erstmal den Thread lesen. Da steht alles soweit drin was zum derzeitigen Kenntnisstand zu tun oder zu lassen ist.
Bei der Polizei warst Du, mehr kannst grad nicht nun - ausser Dir schonmal einen Anwalt suchen


----------



## Nalinda (30 Mai 2020)

Ich wollte aber wissen ob ein Vermerk genug war? Die andere haben ja alle Anzeige erstattet. Oder was der Unterschied ist? Danke im voraus für alle Antworten.


----------



## Hippo (31 Mai 2020)

Axo - ja Anzeige solltest Du auf jedenfall erstatten!
Die Bezeichnung "Vermerk bei der Polizei" höre/lese ich zum ersten mal


----------



## jupp11 (31 Mai 2020)

Ein Vermerk bei der Polizei geht gegen eine  Person die eine strafbare Handlung  begangen hat, aber nicht weiter strafrechtlich belangt wird.  z.B.








						GRIN - Jugendkriminalität. Interventionsformen der Sozialen Arbeit bei jugendlichen Straftätern
					

Jugendkriminalität. Interventionsformen der Sozialen Arbeit bei jugendlichen Straftätern - Soziale Arbeit - Bachelorarbeit 2009 - ebook 34,99 € - GRIN




					www.grin.com
				





> Fallen Strafdelikte von Kindern an, werden diese trotzdem an die Staatsanwaltschaft weitergeleitet. Dabei kommt es allerdings nicht zu einem gerichtlichen Verfahren, sondern führt zu einem Vermerk bei der Polizei.


Was das in diesem Zusammenhang sein soll, versteh ich nicht


----------



## Nalinda (1 Juni 2020)

das heisst, sie haben diese Vermerk nicht an die Staatsanwaltschaft weiter gegeben? Bisher habe noch keine Mahnung oder so bekommen, deswegen konnte noch keine Anzeige erstatten.


----------



## jupp11 (1 Juni 2020)

Ge


Nalinda schrieb:


> das heisst, sie haben diese Vermerk nicht an die Staatsanwaltschaft weiter gegeben? Bisher habe noch keine Mahnung oder so bekommen, deswegen konnte noch keine Anzeige erstatten.


Solange keine  strafbare Handlung nachweisbar ist, wird die Sta nicht tätig.


----------



## Nalinda (4 Juni 2020)

das heisst, so weit ich noch keine Mahnung bekomme dann darf ich noch keine Anzeige erstatten? weil bisher habe noch nix bekommen.


----------



## jupp11 (4 Juni 2020)

Was willst du denn anzeigen, wenn du noch keinen finanziellen Schaden erlitten hast?


----------



## Nalinda (4 Juni 2020)

ich verstehe nicht. Ich bin wie die andere, ich wurde auch betrogen. und bin zur Polizei gegangen aber konnte keine Anzeig erstatten dann haben sie nur ein Vermerk geschrieben. wird dann es zur Kripo weitergeleitet?


----------



## Reducal (4 Juni 2020)

Sorry aber du solltest unbedingt eine *Selbstanzeige* erstatten. Ein Vermerk bei der Polizei war früher mal ein formloser Tagebucheintrag und ist heute eine Meldung., die elektronisch erfasst wird. Doof nur, dass das auch Polizisten nicht konsequent anwenden.

Erstatte formal eine Anzeige, gegen dich selbst, weil du naiv und strafbar gehandelt hast und/oder nimm dir einen Anwalt.


----------



## Reducal (4 Juni 2020)

Gelwäschern und/oder Warenagenten droht die Ersatzvornahme bzw. der Schadenersatz - und das mit Recht! ..auch wenn mir das für diese Semiopfer leid tut.


----------



## jupp11 (4 Juni 2020)

Strafanzeige – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				





> . Von der *Selbstanzeige* kann etwa dann Gebrauch gemacht werden, wenn der Anzeigende sich selbst für unschuldig hält und seine Unschuld durch eine entsprechende Einstellungsverfügung der Staatsanwaltschaft bestätigt sehen möchte.


Ob das reicht? Unwissenheit schützt nicht.


----------



## Reducal (4 Juni 2020)

...ja, vorerst!


----------



## VNlad (15 Juni 2020)

Migle007 schrieb:


> meine situation ist: ich bin zur polizei gegangen und habe einen bericht geschrieben. Aber nach ein paar Wochen bekam ich eine Einladung bei der Polizei, aber dieses Mal wurde ich beschuldigt, das Internet betrogen zu haben. Morgen werde ich zur Polizei gehen, um die ganze Geschichte zu erzählen. Und ich weiß nicht, was passieren wird. Dieses Mal ist mein Leben schrecklich ....


Hi ich bin auch betrogen worden von der Firma yousellwesend...ich habe heute ein einladung vom Amtsgericht und ich bin in Depressionen und Angst habe , was passiert Bitte nachdem mit euch ? Haben Sie eine weiter info ?


----------



## jupp11 (15 Juni 2020)

VNlad schrieb:


> ...ich habe heute ein einladung vom Amtsgericht


Was für eine Einladung?


----------



## VNlad (15 Juni 2020)

Ich weiß nicht wofür, ich habe keinen Anwalt und ich habe Angst


----------



## VNlad (15 Juni 2020)

Wießen Sie, was schon mit den Menschen passiert ist, war in der gleichen Situation ?


----------



## Hippo (15 Juni 2020)

Diejenigen die sich einen guten Anwalt genommen haben sind den Umständen entsprechend glimpflich davon gekommen.
Von juristischen Laien wie Dir, die sich alleine durchkämpfen wollen hört man nur noch selten bis gar nicht mehr wie es ausgegangen ist


----------



## Migle007 (16 Juni 2020)

Hör nicht auf Hippo, er weiß nicht, wovon er spricht.
Wenn Sie alles haben (Chats, Bilder, Dokumente), sollte alles gut sein.


----------



## jupp11 (16 Juni 2020)

Ein anonymer Rechtsgelehrter ( Verwandter von James Bond? ) hat gesprochen


----------



## Hippo (16 Juni 2020)

Migle007 schrieb:


> Hör nicht auf Hippo, er weiß nicht, wovon er spricht.
> Wenn Sie alles haben (Chats, Bilder, Dokumente), sollte alles gut sein.


Mit Verlaub, Du bist ein Knalldepp, mehr fällt mir da grad nicht zu ein.
Selber in gnadenloser Dummheit auf den Betrüger reingefallen und dann andere die seit Jahren gegen diese Form des Computerbetrugs angehen und die Tricks kennen als "... er weiss nicht wovon er spricht" zu bezeichnen.
Werd mal trocken hinter den Ohren dann darfst wieder was sagen ...
Es mag wohl sein dass VNlad vielleicht STRAFRECHTLICH wegen geringer Schuld halbwegs ungeschoren davonkommt.
Aber das heisst noch lange nicht dass ihn die Geschädigten vom Haken lassen.


----------



## BenTigger (16 Juni 2020)

Migle007 schrieb:


> Hör nicht auf Hippo, er weiß nicht, wovon er spricht.
> Wenn Sie alles haben (Chats, Bilder, Dokumente), sollte alles gut sein.



Genau hören sie auf bitte auf Migle007, er ist bestens informiert, wie man sicher  eine Anklage wegen Hehlerei bekommt.
Anschließend kommen dann alle Geschädigten und wollen nur ihr bestes... Ihr Geld.

Das sagt hier genau einer, der das durchgezogen hat und so dafür sorgte, dass seine Tochter ihr Geld nun wiederbekommen hat und der andere vorbestraft ist, weil er zu blöd war, sich einen Anwalt zu nehmen und lieber einem Spinner vertraute, als auf Strafermittler, Anwälte und Richter zu hören.


----------



## VNlad (18 Juni 2020)

Sie alle klingen verwirrend, jetzt weiß ich nicht, von wem ich einen Rat oder eine echte Tatsache bekommen kann


----------



## it-franky (18 Juni 2020)

Es ist ganz einfach. Informiere Dich. Lesen tut doch nicht weh. Mit anderen Worten:
Wenn Dir die langjährigen, erfahrenen und hilfsbereiten Experten wie BenTigger, Hippo oder jupp11 irgendetwas raten oder Dir eine Frage stellen solltest Du das ernst nehmen.
Über andere, unqualifizierte Beiträge kannst Du Dich wundern oder wenn Du magst auch ärgern. Ich halte es damit so:

"Für jede Dummheit findet sich einer, der sie macht."
"Lesen gefährdet die Dummheit."
"Dummheit schützt vor Strafe nicht."

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## VNlad (18 Juni 2020)

it-franky schrieb:


> Es ist ganz einfach. Informiere Dich. Lesen tut doch nicht weh. Mit anderen Worten:
> Wenn Dir die langjährigen, erfahrenen und hilfsbereiten Experten wie BenTigger, Hippo oder jupp11 irgendetwas raten oder Dir eine Frage stellen solltest Du das ernst nehmen.
> Über andere, unqualifizierte Beiträge kannst Du Dich wundern oder wenn Du magst auch ärgern. Ich halte es damit so:
> 
> ...


Zunächst einmal danke ich allen, die mir und den Vorschlägen geantwortet haben, aber leider ist die Art und Weise, wie Sie sprechen, unprofessionell. Was hat Dummheit mit dem Thema zu tun?  Nur weil wir Sturzopfer für einen Scummers haben!  Trotzdem danke, dass Sie mich daran erinnert haben, dass es keine sichere Plattform gibt, um ohne Urteil einen professionellen Rat zu erhalten


----------



## Reducal (18 Juni 2020)

VNlad schrieb:


> ... wie Sie sprechen, unprofessionell.


Alle hier sind Privatleute. Du kannst da nur wenig Professionalität erwarten, wobei du hier mehr bekommst, als in anderen Foren.


----------



## VNlad (18 Juni 2020)

Reducal schrieb:


> Alle hier sind Privatleute. Du kannst da nur wenig Professionalität erwarten, wobei du hier mehr bekommst, als in anderen Foren.


Ich weiß, aber kein Schaden, wenn wir mit jeder Situation sympathisieren, wir sind in einer Hölle der Verwirrung, ich bin eine Mutter und erschrecke mich mehr, obwohl mir von Zeit zu Zeit der Gedanke kommt, ich brauche nur etwas Verständnis


----------



## Reducal (18 Juni 2020)

VNlad schrieb:


> ...ich brauche nur etwas Verständnis


Auch das kannst du hier bekommen, denn das haben wir gut drauf. Nur, du hast von einer Einladung zum Amtsgericht geschrieben, das ist verwirrend. Du bist vermutlich eine Zeugin, denn als Beschuldigte oder Angeschuldigte, hättest du zuvor Schreiben von der Polizei und/oder Staatsanwaltschaft bekommen.


----------



## VNlad (18 Juni 2020)

Reducal schrieb:


> Auch das kannst du hier bekommen, denn das haben wir gut drauf. Nur, du hast von einer Einladung zum Amtsgericht geschrieben, das ist verwirrend. Du bist vermutlich eine Zeugin, denn als Beschuldigte oder Angeschuldigte, hättest du zuvor Schreiben von der Polizei und/oder Staatsanwaltschaft bekommen.


Ich habe eine Anschuldigung von der Polizei bekommen und dann habe ich einen Brief von Staadsanwaltschaft bekommen sagt *der Strafprozessordnung eingestellt * 
Nachher eine einladung vom Amtsgericht


----------



## Hippo (18 Juni 2020)

VNlad schrieb:


> Nachher eine einladung vom Amtsgericht


Du kannst uns das Schreiben mal per PN zukommen lassen. Dann sehen wir vielleicht klarer und müssen nicht im Nebel stochern.
Du siehst unter dem Namen links wer hier Teammitglied ist.


----------



## BenTigger (18 Juni 2020)

VNlad schrieb:


> Trotzdem danke, dass Sie mich daran erinnert haben, dass es keine sichere Plattform gibt, um ohne Urteil einen professionellen Rat zu erhalten



Das Problem ist, wir dürfen keinen professionellen Rat geben, weil wir uns damit selbst strafbar machen. Rechtberatungsgesetz. Wir dürfen nur allgemeine Ratschläge geben, die nicht die persönlichen Probleme betreffen und jeder muss dann diese Infos auf sich anpassen und umsetzen.


----------



## jupp11 (19 Juni 2020)

Grundsätzlich  hat sich dem Start   dieses Threads  in sieben Jahren *(2013* !!)  nichts geändert:








						Betrug: Weiterversenden von Paketen
					

Hallo,   bin auch in die Irre geführt worden von Betrügern.   Es fing am 18. Mai an. Hab mich über eine Jobbörse beworben. Habe meine Daten rausgegeben (teilweise im ausgefüllten Arbeitsvertrag). Ich sollte Pakete entgegen nehmen und weiterverschicken.   Habe insgesamt 3 Pakete weiterverschickt...




					forum.computerbetrug.de


----------



## Nalinda (1 Juli 2020)

hallo zusammen. Ich habe schon mein Aussage bei der Kripo gemacht, weil ich eine Vorladung bekommt habe wegen Geldwäsche. Ich habe auch Mahnung bekomme, dass ein Paket nicht bezahlt wurde. Für Strafrecht habe ich schon verstanden. Aber für Zivilrecht, wenn die Pakete nicht bezahlt wurden, hat jemand Erfahrung? was passiert bei euch? wie habt euch gemacht? Ich freue mich auf eure Antwort!


----------



## Hippo (1 Juli 2020)

Im Zivilrecht hast Du da alles dabei. Von knallhartem "Du hast das Paket bekommen also gibs zurück oder zahle" über eine angenommene Haftung des Händlers weil er die Daten des Kunden nicht geprüft hat bis hin zur Haftungsannahme zulasten des Kontoinhabers der durch Phishing den Betrug erst ermöglicht hat.
Wenn da was kommt und es sich um nennenswerte Beträge handelt (die also die notwendigen Anwaltskosten bei weitem übersteigen) dann solltest Du wenn da Forderungen an Dich gestellt werden unverzüglich einen solchen konsultieren. Das bewahrt Dich aber trotzdem nicht davor im ungünstigsten Fall Pakete, Anwalt UND Gerichtskosten bezahlen zu müssen.
Hast Du rechtzeitig genug die Reissleine gezogen und Deine Haftung wären - ich sag mal als Hausnummer 500 € - und damit wäre der Fall SICHER eingetütet und Du sicher ALLE Forderungen von der Backe dann würde ich Dir empfehlen Dich gepflegt in den Hintern zu beissen und diese 500 € als Lehrgeld abzubuchen. Weil dass Dir einer DEINEN Anwalt zahlt ist - wenn Du keinen Rechtsschutz hast eher gering bis nicht vorhanden. Und selbst wenn der Dich raushaut und Du diese 500 € nicht zahlen müsstest, der Anwalt bleibt Dir sicher zum zahlen


----------



## Reducal (1 Juli 2020)

Reducal schrieb:


> Gelwäschern und/oder Warenagenten droht die Ersatzvornahme bzw. der Schadenersatz - und das mit Recht! ..auch wenn mir das für diese Semiopfer leid tut.


Anwalt in diesen Fällen eine gute Wahl, insbesondere wenn viele Pakete verschickt wurden. Du musst dir vorstellen, 5 Notebooks á 1500 €, die möchte jemand bezahlt haben. Aber es geht nicht nur um Notebooks, auch um z. B. Kameras für 3500 € und Kleinscheiß, wie Handys für 800 €. Ich habe Paketagenten kennen gelernt, die haben in drei Wochen, als vermeintliche Minijobber, 300 solcher Pakete weitergeleitet. Rechne selbst!


----------



## Hippo (1 Juli 2020)

Reducal schrieb:


> Anwalt in diesen Fällen eine gute Wahl, insbesondere wenn viele Pakete verschickt wurden. Du musst dir vorstellen, 5 Notebooks á 1500 €, die möchte jemand bezahlt haben.



Und sowas wäre der "worst case"


----------



## jupp11 (1 Juli 2020)

Lope schrieb:


> Es fing am 18. Mai an. Hab mich über eine Jobbörse beworben.
> Habe meine Daten rausgegeben (teilweise im ausgefüllten Arbeitsvertrag).
> Ich sollte Pakete entgegen nehmen und weiterverschicken.


Wie, wo werden die an/geworben? "Jobbörse" ist etwas vage.  Hab mich
 offengestanden bisher nicht näher  mit den Methoden der Gangster beschäftigt.


----------



## Reducal (2 Juli 2020)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Wie, wo werden die an/geworben?


Auf eBay-Kleinanzeigen, Facebook-Marketplace usw.


----------



## jupp11 (2 Juli 2020)

Besuche sehr selten Trödelmärkte. Virtuelle überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Hippo (2 Juli 2020)

Ich betreue in FB auch ein regionales Job-Portal. Da kommt auch 1 - 2x im Monat sowas rein. Bzw theoretisch rein ...
Meine Mods sind da gebrieft und schmettern solche dubiosen Jobangebote sofort ab. Möchte aber nicht wissen in wievielen Portalen solche Anzeigen durchkommen.


----------



## jupp11 (2 Juli 2020)

ebay-Kleinanzeigen prüft, wie aus den Threads erkenntlich, garnichts.


----------



## Miranda (4 August 2020)

Hallo zusammen, wie geht es euch?
Ich habe eine Frage. Letztes Jahr habe ich als paketagent gearbeitet, später wurden mir werkreditbetrug und geldwasche vorgeworfen. Nachdem ich Zeugnis gegeben hatte, bekam ich einen Brief von Staatsanwaltschaft:
Ermittlungsverfahren gegen sie wegen Betruges, Geldwäsche
Das vorbezeichnete Ermittlungsverfahren wurde gemäß 170 abs. 2 der Strafptozessotdnung eingestellt.


Diese Woche bekam ich eine Vorladung von der Polizei (dieselbe Polizeistation, in der ich Zeugnis gegeben habe).
Gleiche Anschuldigungen.
Ich dachte, dass meine Anschuldigungen vorbei waren.

Was kann ich erwarten?
Danke.


----------



## jupp11 (4 August 2020)

Miranda schrieb:


> Was kann ich erwarten?


Ohne den genauen Wortlaut der beiden  Beschuldigungen  zu kennen, läßt sich das nicht beantworten.


----------



## Miranda (4 August 2020)

Ich werde eine andere Frage stellen. Besteht die Möglichkeit, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft die Polizei nicht über die Beendigung der Anschuldigungen informiert hat?


----------



## Reducal (4 August 2020)

Miranda schrieb:


> Ich werde eine andere Frage stellen. Besteht die Möglichkeit, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft die Polizei nicht über die Beendigung der Anschuldigungen informiert hat?


Ja bzw. da kam vermutlich noch ein weiterer Schadenfall nach, der noch nicht von der ersten Abarbeitung erfasst war. Unter Hinweis auf das erste, bereits eingestellte Verfahren, sollte sich die Angelegenheit abwenden lassen. Hierzu reicht es, den Termin zur Vorladung mit einer Kopie der Einstellungsverfügung schriftlich abzuweisen. Dann prüft die Staatsanwaltschaft die Sachzusammenhänge.


----------



## Miranda (4 August 2020)

Danke für deine Meinung.

Ich schrieb einen Brief an die Polizei, in dem ich sagte, dass ich bereits Zeugnis für diesen Fall gegeben habe. Dass mein Zeugnis richtig ist. Und natürlich habe ich eine Kopie der Briefe der Staatsanwaltschaft angefertigt und sie an die Polizei geschickt.

Ich hoffe alles wird gut.

Danke.


----------



## BenTigger (4 August 2020)

Daumendrückend...


----------



## Reducal (4 August 2020)

Miranda schrieb:


> Danke für deine Meinung.


@Miranda - in welchem Land bist du?


----------



## Miranda (4 August 2020)

Reducal schrieb:


> @Miranda - in welchem Land bist du?


*Rhineland-Palatinate. Warum fragst du?*


----------



## Reducal (5 August 2020)

Weil ich nun mal neugierig bin. Wenn jemand von Zeugnis geben schreibt, tippe ich zuerst mal auf die Schweiz. Computerbetrug.de wird in allen deutschsprachigen Ländern genutzt und darüber hinaus, eben auch in RLP.


----------



## Miranda (5 August 2020)

Reducal, sind Sie Anwalt?


----------



## Reducal (5 August 2020)

Nein, ich bin ein freischaffender Fraud-Analyst und habe hier ein tolles Team bei mir.


----------



## yousellwesend (28 September 2020)

Hallo an Alle in diesem Forum...

Es wird nun wieder versucht mit unserer Marke gutgläubige Menschen zu betrügen.
Die haben dreist unsere Website kopiert:





						WeFulfillShipYouSellAll | E-Commerce & Fulfillment mit allen Schnittstellen
					

Fulfillment by WeFulFillShipYouSellAll: Wir lagern, verpacken & versenden Ihre Waren. Schnittstellen • Shopsysteme • Lager & Logistik mit mittlerweile europaweitem Netzwerk: Hamburg, Reinbek, Kiel, Hagenow, Berlin, Wiesbaden, Bristol (England), Salzburg (Österreich), Shenzen (China).




					wefulfillshipyousellall.com
				




Die Berliner Polizei hat informiert hier über die Masche!





						Geldwäsche! Vorsicht vor dubiosen Jobangeboten als "Paket- oder Warenagent" - Berlin.de
					

Geldwäsche! Vorsicht vor dubiosen Jobangeboten als „Paket-oder Warenagent“




					www.berlin.de
				




Das Problem ist, dass sich die ahnungslosen Menschen zum Mittäter machen und selber unwissend eine Straftat begehen!



YouSellWeSend.de distanziert sich von der Website und von den Betrügern.
Bitte diese Nachricht verteilen!

ADMINHINWEIS:
Der User *yousellwesend *ist nicht angemeldet und auch nicht akkreditiert. D.h. Jeder könnte unter diesem Namen schreiben


----------



## jupp11 (28 September 2020)

whois schrieb:
			
		

> Domain name: wefulfillshipyousellall.com
> Creation Date: *2020-06-09
> Registrant Name: WhoisGuard Protected*
> Registrant Organization: WhoisGuard, Inc.
> ...


Anonym registriert > typisches Merkmal  von Betrügerunternehmen


----------



## jupp11 (28 September 2020)

yousellwesend schrieb:


> Der User *yousellwesend *ist nicht angemeldet und auch nicht akkreditiert. D.h. Jeder könnte unter diesem Namen schreiben


Der Hinweis, dass es sich bei   wefulfillshipyousellall.com   um eine  Betrügerseite handelt, ist richtig.


----------



## Philipe 123 (3 Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
auch ich bin von diesem Unternehmen wefulfillshipyousellall betrogen worden.
habt ihr alle geschaft das Problem zu lösen? 
Ich habe vor einem Monat 45 Pakete verschickt, und bis jetzt habe ich noch keine Rechnungen erhalten.


----------



## jupp11 (3 Oktober 2020)

Philipe 123 schrieb:


> auch ich bin von diesem Unternehmen wefulfillshipyousellall betrogen worden.


Interessehalber: wie bist du an den Laden geraten?


----------



## Philipe 123 (3 Oktober 2020)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Interessehalber: wie bist du an den Laden geraten?


Durch Indeed.de.
ich gehe Montag zur Polizei, mit die ganze Untalegen...
Ich würde gerne der Gruppe von Whatsapp beitreten, falls es sie noch gibt??


----------



## jupp11 (3 Oktober 2020)

Philipe 123 schrieb:


> Durch Indeed.de.


Das ist die  Jobbörse. Wer und  wie hat denn dort den   Weiterversenden Job angeboten?


----------



## Philipe123 (5 Oktober 2020)

diese Frau: [email protected]

jupp11 sind sie auch betrogen worden?

Eine wietere Farge habe ich:

ich hab hier viele Infos gefunden, von *skouhin34  -* https://www.focus.de/finanzen/exper...enig-spaeter-kam-die-rechnung_id_8289783.html  -aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich in den Rechnungswiderspruch  eingeben muss dass meine Identität gestohlen wurde und ohne ahnung als Paketagent gearbeitet habe?
Oder das ist nicht nötig?


----------



## jupp11 (5 Oktober 2020)

Philipe123 schrieb:


> jupp11 sind sie auch betrogen worden?


nö, (arbeite in diesem Forum seit 17 Jahren mit.....)


----------



## Reducal (5 Oktober 2020)

Philipe 123 schrieb:


> Ich habe vor einem Monat 45 Pakete verschickt, und bis jetzt habe ich noch keine Rechnungen erhalten.





Philipe 123 schrieb:


> ich gehe Montag zur Polizei, mit die ganze Untalegen...





Philipe123 schrieb:


> ...ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich in den Rechnungswiderspruch eingeben muss dass meine Identität gestohlen wurde und ohne ahnung als Paketagent gearbeitet habe? Oder das ist nicht nötig?


 Oh doch! Schreibe nur kurz hin, dass du ein Paketagent warst und benenne das Aktenzeichen und die Polizei, bei der du die Selbstanzeige erstattet hast.

Eine WhatsApp-Gruppe oder auch Facebook würde ich meiden, besser Ruhe bewahren. Die anderen, anonymen Dödel können dir auch nicht helfen. Besser in eigener Sache umgehend einen Anwalt bemühen.


----------



## Hippo (6 Oktober 2020)

Philipe123 schrieb:


> ... und ohne ahnung als Paketagent gearbeitet habe? ...



Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht ...
Mein Rat (und nicht nur meiner) in solchen Fällen - beizeiten einen Anwalt suchen der sich damit auskennt und die Verteidigung vorbereiten.
Du steckst sowohl in einem strafrechtlichen Problem - Geldwäsche, ggf Betrug und Unterschlagung und/oder Beihilfe dazu - und in einem zivilrechtlichen Problem - den Schadenersatzansprüchen der Rechnungsempfänger für die Pakete die Du weitergeleitet hast.
Es gibt hier keine allgemeingültige Aussage wie das ausgeht, das ist immer vom Staatsanwalt, dem Strafrichter und dem Zivilrichter abhängig wie sie Deine Situation beurteilen.


----------



## A.y.S. (6 November 2020)

@Philipe123 

Hey, 

Ich wurde auch betrogen hab zum Glück nur 2 Packet abgeschickt. Wie sieht es gerade aus bei dir ? Hast du einen Anwalt eingeschaltet und eine Anzeige gestellt ?


----------



## Theost (11 November 2020)

Hallo zusammen ,
Leider bin ich auch Opfer dieser Masche geworden .Glücklicherweise ist mir dies nach 1 Woche zu kurios geworden .Daher have ich bei der Polizei abgerufen und mich über die Firma informiert.Die sagten mir ich sei auf die Masche der Paketmafia reingefallen.
Jetzt solle ich alles auf mich zukommen lassen erst mal .natürlich have ich es aber heute noch zur Anzeige gebracht .kann mir jemand sagen was mich da für eine Strafe erwarten kann .

ich danke euch für eure Antworten


----------



## Hippo (11 November 2020)

Guck mal zwei Beiträge über Deinem ...


----------



## Tim Koop (19 November 2020)

Hallo leute,
Ich habe auch mit dieser Frau  zu arbeiten angefangen.
Bisher,ich habe nur 2 pakete in der Probezeit gesendet.Nach der Probezeit,habe ich 8 pakete in Einem Tag bekommen...!
Brauche Eure Empfehlungen....Soll ich weiter machen ?


----------



## jupp11 (19 November 2020)

Tim Koop schrieb:


> ...Soll ich weiter machen ?


Wenn du unbedingt in Schwierigkeiten geraten willst, immer zu....


----------



## Tim Koop (19 November 2020)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Wenn du unbedingt in Schwierigkeiten geraten willst, immer zu....


Ja,aber ich habe schon 8 Pakete von ihnen zu Hause.Was soll ich damit machen ?


----------



## jupp11 (19 November 2020)

Lesen: https://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/betrug-weiterversenden-von-paketen.43457/page-9#post-406738


----------



## BenTigger (20 November 2020)

Ich würde den/die Absender der Pakete kontaktieren, darüber informieren und eine Rücklieferung veranlassen, so dass hier kein Schaden entsteht.
Zudem auch einen Anwalt zum Thema befragen.


----------



## DnZg (12 Dezember 2020)

Mein Mann ist in die gleiche Situation.
Hat bis jetzt 8 Paketen geschickt. Wann wir rausgefunden haben das dieser Arbeit Betrug ist hat er sich selbst Angezeigt. Auch haben wir ganze E-Mails, Photos, Dokumente abgegeben. Jetzt schicken die das weiter und Krimpolizei soll uns kontaktieren. Was erwartet uns weiß ich nicht. Wenn jemand ein Rat hat es wäre super....


----------



## Hippo (12 Dezember 2020)

Ab zum Anwalt - das ist nix zum selbst regeln


----------



## Opfer Sell (22 Dezember 2020)

Hallo
Wir sind auch auf die Firma wefulfillshipyousellall reingefallen.
Wer hat damit Erfahrungen ?


----------



## NaiverStudent (22 Dezember 2020)

Hallo, mich hats Leider auch erwischt. Bin 20 und derzeit Student. Die Anzeige habe ich auf Indeed.com gefunden, "Unternehmen" gibt sich als UPS-One aus...
war auch schon bei der Polizei und habe Anzeige erstattet, insgesamt habe ich Depp 16 Pakete weggeschickt, und noch um die 9.Stk. bei mir im Zimmer herumliegen.
Mahnungen oder sowas habe ich noch nicht bekommen, bon zur Polizei, da mich Verwandte auf diesen Betrug hingewiesen haben, selber wäre ich da wahrscheinlich nicht draufgekommen (bzw. erst viel später).

Habt ihr sonst noch irgendwelche Tipps oder Ratschläge zu diesem Thema, ob ich mir einen Anwalt holen soll, was ich nun genau mit den paketen mache (Zurückschicken/Wiederruf...)

Jetzt denke ich mir auch wie ich Idiot nur auf sowas reinfallen konnte, aber zu dem Zeitpunkt kam mir der Job nicht verdächtig vor.

Vorab vielen dank, das ganze zehrt sehr an mir.


----------



## BenTigger (22 Dezember 2020)

Zu deinen Fragen, Naiver Student, lies hier mal den Thread durch, da steht alles zu deinen Fragen.


----------



## jupp11 (22 Dezember 2020)

Hippo schrieb:


> Ab zum Anwalt - das ist nix zum selbst regeln


----------



## NaiverStudent (22 Dezember 2020)

danke für die Antworten.
Bei der Polizei meinte man das ich für die pakete nicht zahlen müsse


----------



## Opfer Sell (22 Dezember 2020)

scheisse wir haben 80 pakete verschickt und gehen morgen zur polizei....


----------



## NaiverStudent (23 Dezember 2020)

Ufff


----------



## OMG (23 Dezember 2020)

Ich bin auch in der gleiche Situation,bin auch Student.Weiß nicht was ich machen soll.Wegen Corona hätte mein Student Job verloren und brauchte Geld.Ich habe mit diesen Betrugen einen Monat gearbeitet,und jetzt Sie haben mich blockiert.bisher habe ich keine Mahnung oder ähnliches bekommen und habe alle Pakete gesendet.
Was soll ich jetzt machen ?


----------



## NaiverStudent (23 Dezember 2020)

Sofort zur Polizei würde ich sagen, und auf keinen fall weitere Pakete senden


----------



## Hippo (23 Dezember 2020)

NaiverStudent schrieb:


> danke für die Antworten.
> Bei der Polizei meinte man das ich für die pakete nicht zahlen müsse


Das mag deren Meinung sein - aber die muss nicht mit der eines Richters übereinstimmen.
Es kommt auch zu diesem Ergebnis, aber das weisst Du immer erst NACH einer Verhandlung
Ohne Anwalt kommt man jedenfalls eher nicht aus dem Schlamassel raus.


----------



## NaiverStudent (23 Dezember 2020)

Vielen Dank Hippo 
Du scheinst ja viel Erfahrung zu haben, wie enden aus deiner Erfahrung die meisten dieser Geschichten?


----------



## jupp11 (23 Dezember 2020)

Ob das im Durchschnitt mehr oder weniger " böse" Folgen hat, hat  für
den konkreten Einzelfall keine Bedeutung.  Es hängt   immer von der  individuellen
Situiation  ab, die nur ein Anwalt beurteilen und entsprechend beraten kann.

Diesen Artikel sollten alle,  die solche Angebote bekommen, lesen:





						Geldwäsche! Vorsicht vor dubiosen Jobangeboten als "Paket- oder Warenagent" - Berlin.de
					

Geldwäsche! Vorsicht vor dubiosen Jobangeboten als „Paket-oder Warenagent“




					www.berlin.de


----------



## Hippo (23 Dezember 2020)

NaiverStudent schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Hippo
> Du scheinst ja viel Erfahrung zu haben, wie enden aus deiner Erfahrung die meisten dieser Geschichten?


Ich bin wie alle aus dem Team und andere wie Jupp11 schon einige Tage hier unterwegs. Wenn das als Nachweis der Erfahrung zählt ...
Aber wie Jupp schon schrubberte - das ist immer vom Einzelfall abhängig.
Und leider erfahren wir in den meisten Fällen nicht wie es ausgegangen ist.
Es bleibt nur die Vermutung dass es wohl oft nicht ohne Blessuren abgegangen ist die hier wohl aus Scham nicht preisgegeben werden..
Von den wenigen Fällen die wir besser kennen bleibt eben die Erkenntnis dass jemand der auf sowas mal reingefallen ist definitiv NICHT über die Expertise verfügt das alleine durchzustehen ohne sich noch weiter in die Sch.... zu reiten.
Von der Vorstellung dass Du komplett ungeschoren davonkommst solltest Du Dich aber vorsichtshalber verabschieden. Die Anwaltskosten dürften Dir auf jeden Fall kleben bleiben.


----------



## VNlad (23 Dezember 2020)

Update: Ich war vor Gericht, weil ich eine Betrugsklage erhalten habe, weil der Betrüger meine Daten verwendet hat, um Geld von PayPal zu stehlen. Glücklicherweise entschuldigt mich der Richter von dieser Aktion, weil ich ein Opfer war, aber leider habe ich wieder ein anderes Papier bekommen  Von der Polizei, dass diese Betrüger meine Daten erneut verwendet haben, um Geld von einer anderen Person zu stehlen, und ich warte auf das, was als nächstes kommt. Das Problem ist also nicht nur, dass dieser Betrüger unsere Daten verwendet, um anderen Leuten Geld zu stehlen, um die waren zu kaufen
Sorry my German not good to explain so I used Google translate


----------



## NaiverStudent (23 Dezember 2020)

Ich hoffe mal auf das Beste...
Werde euch trotzdem auf dem laufendem halten.


----------



## Hippo (23 Dezember 2020)

VNlad schrieb:


> Update: Ich war vor Gericht, weil ich eine Betrugsklage erhalten habe, weil der Betrüger meine Daten verwendet hat, um Geld von PayPal zu stehlen. Glücklicherweise entschuldigt mich der Richter von dieser Aktion, weil ich ein Opfer war, aber leider habe ich wieder ein anderes Papier bekommen  Von der Polizei, dass diese Betrüger meine Daten erneut verwendet haben, um Geld von einer anderen Person zu stehlen, und ich warte auf das, was als nächstes kommt. Das Problem ist also nicht nur, dass dieser Betrüger unsere Daten verwendet, um anderen Leuten Geld zu stehlen, um die waren zu kaufen
> Sorry my German not good to explain so I used Google translate


So this is a different case of fraud. In your case "only" your data have been missused by a fraudster and the judge saw that.
The case of "naiver Student" is different. He himself was missused as as a finance-agent to wash money and get money from others.
And a judge could say that this method of moneywashing was so often in the news that he could know about it and it is in his duty to inform himself wether this "job" is safe. In Germany we have a clever sentence for that: "Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht" what means even when you don't know that something is wrong this does not prevent you of the punishment.


----------



## Yippi (3 Januar 2021)

Hallo Leute,
Ich bin auch betrugt,Ich habe aber alle Pakete weitergesendet.
Nach einer monat konnte ich diese Frau nicht mehr kontaktieren.
Aber bisher habe ich keine Mahnung oder ähnlich bekommen....
Bin auch student.
Gibt es was,worum ich mich kümmern muss ?


----------



## Hippo (3 Januar 2021)

Ja, Thread lesen und entsprechend handeln!
D.h. Unterlagen zusammenpacken und ab zum Anwalt


----------



## Reducal (4 Januar 2021)

NaiverStudent schrieb:


> Bei der Polizei meinte man das ich für die pakete nicht zahlen müsse


Das ist eine falsche Auskunft, die Absender werden dir das noch erklären.


NaiverStudent schrieb:


> ... und noch um die 9.Stk. bei mir im Zimmer herumliegen.


Falls die Pakete noch da sind, unbedingt mit dem Absender Kontakt aufnehmen, Retourelabel anfordern und zurück schicken! Das Retourelabel würde allerdings an die eMailadresse des unbekannten Bestellers gehen; also Fall erklären und Label mit abweichender eMailadresse (deiner) empfangen. Nicht ohne Sendungsverfolgung zurück schicken!


----------



## Naiver Student 2.0 (4 Januar 2021)

Reducal schrieb:


> Das ist eine falsche Auskunft, die Absender werden dir das noch erklären.


Erstmal danke für deinen Beitrag, aber woher willst du das denn wissen, warum sollte mir die Polizei falsche Auskunft geben? Außerdem habe ich noch ein Anwalt gefragt der mir dasselbe wie die Polizei gesagt hat.




Reducal schrieb:


> Falls die Pakete noch da sind, unbedingt mit dem Absender Kontakt aufnehmen, Retourelabel anfordern und zurück schicken!


Ja bin Grad dabei, der größte Teil ist wieder zurück, jedoch sind ein paar Sachen aus dem Ausland, bin da aber schon im Kontakt mit den Firmen.


Schreibe Grad vom Smartphone, leider kenne ich Grad meine Anmeldedaten nicht auswendig


----------



## jupp11 (4 Januar 2021)

Naiver Student 2.0 schrieb:


> , warum sollte mir die Polizei falsche Auskunft geben? Außerdem habe ich noch ein Anwalt gefragt der mir dasselbe wie die Polizei gesagt hat.


Sorry, aber die Polizei ist/hat  keine Rechtsberatung und der Anwalt scheint auf/mit  diesem Gebiet nicht besonders bewandert zu sein.


----------



## Hippo (4 Januar 2021)

Naiver Student 2.0 schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für deinen Beitrag, aber woher willst du das denn wissen, warum sollte mir die Polizei falsche Auskunft geben? Außerdem habe ich noch ein Anwalt gefragt der mir dasselbe wie die Polizei gesagt hat.


Ganz einfach - die wissens nicht besser und verfolgen das im Normalfall nach der Abgabe an den Staatsanwalt nicht weiter.
Und mit der zivilrechtlichen Seite hat die Polizei schon gar nix am Hut.
Und zu dem Anwalt - lass Dir das schriftlich geben und sage ihm dass Du ihn in Regress nehmen wirst wenn in der Sache Ansprüche an Dich gestellt werden.
Und Du wirst feststellen dass dann von der Aussage NICHTS mehr überbleibt.


----------



## NaiverStudent (4 Januar 2021)

Leute ihr macht mir gerade Angst 
Warum seid ihr euch so sicher das ich noch die Pakete zahlen muss, war das schon bei anderen Opfern der Fall oder woher die Einschätzung?
Laut Polizei soll ich die Zahlungsaufforderungen/Mahnungen (noch sind keine eingetroffen) wiederrufen und mich auf das Aktenzeichen beziehen.
Der Anwalt meine sowas in die Richtung, da nicht ich die Waren bestellt habe sondern ein anderer unter meinen Daten müsse ich nichts zahlen.
Was soll ich eurer Meinung jetzt machen?


----------



## Hippo (4 Januar 2021)

Junge, wir machen das hier schon seit zig Jahren und Du bist weissgott nicht der erste der in diese Falle rennt.
Der Zaubersatz der hier zum Tragen kommt lautet: Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht!
Wobei hier unter Strafe auch die Verantwortung für widerrechtlich empfangene (und weitergegebene) Waren zu verstehen ist.
Das kann von der strafrechtlichen Unterstellung der Hehlerei und Geldwäsche bis zur zivilrechtlichen Verantwortung für den finanziellen Schaden der Kontoinhaber gehen. Je nachdem wie der Richter Deine Mitschuld oder noch mehr die Mitschuld der finanziell geschädigten Beteiligten einschätzt. Wir haben hier schon alles erlebt - dass einer mit dem blauen Auge in Form der Anwalts- und Gerichtskosten davon kam bis hin zur vollen Verantwortung im straf- UND zivilrechtlichen Verfahren. d.h. Geldstrafe im Strafverfahren inkl. Gerichtskosten Strafprozess und vollem Schadensersatz für die weitergeleiteten Pakete und die Anwalts-/Gerichtskosten des Zivilprozesses und alle Varianten dazwischen.
Unterm Strich bleibt nur die Erfahrung dass der Schaden um so kleiner bleibt je früher Du eine Selbstanzeige startest und zwar MIT einem Anwalt der sich damit auskennt. Als Justizamateur blubberst Du bei der Vernehmung oft was raus was Dir hinterher einen Haufen Geld kosten kann.
Das ist der einzige Satz aus Krimis der hier uneingeschränkt gilt: "Alles was Sie ab jetzt sagen kann und wird gegen Sie verwendet werden!"


----------



## NaiverStudent (4 Januar 2021)

Danke


----------



## NaiverStudent (4 Januar 2021)

Das habe ich vom Anwalt bekommen 

"Die Kollegin hat Recht. In Betracht kommt zwar der Straftatbestand der Beihilfe zum Betrug. Aber die Beihilfe kann Ihnen nur angelastet werden, wenn Sie Kenntnis davon hatten, dass die Pakete zu betrügerischen Absichten bei Ihnen ankommen und weitergeleitet werden.

Falls es zu einem Strafprozess gegen Sie kommen sollte, muss Ihnen diese Kenntnis nachgewiesen werden. Das Gericht muss von der Staatsanwaltschaft davon überzeugt werden, dass Sie es wussten. Dieser Nachweis wird schwierig zu führen sein. Gelingt der Beweis nicht oder bleiben Zweifel, sind Sie freizusprechen.

Es ist aber nicht davon auszugehen, dass es zu einem Prozess kommt. Denn dass Sie sich selbst angezeigt haben und das nach nur 16 Paketen ist ein starkes Indiz dafür, dass Sie nicht gewusst haben, Teil einer Betrugsmasche zu sein."


----------



## BenTigger (4 Januar 2021)

Und er spricht hier NUR von Strafrecht.

Zivilrechtlich ist das dann ein ganz anderes Ding. 
Hier kann jeder dich privat auf Schadensersatz verklagen und das ist dann Zivilrecht.
Da kann man dann nicht sagen, Ich habe keine Strafe bekommen, also muss ich da kein Schadenersatz zahlen. 
Das ist dann in dem Zivilrecht Fall unerheblich und muss nicht beachtet werden. 
Ob das dann überhaupt mit berücksichtigt wird, liegt allein am klagenden Anwalt, dem Richter  und deinem Verteidiger. 
Je nachdem, wer die besseren Argumente hat, um den Richter auf seine Seite zu ziehen.

Ich kenne einen armen Wicht, der sich so blöde verhalten hat, dass er voll Schadensersatzpflichtig wurde und dann Privatinsolvenz anmelden durfte.

Und nochmal, jeder Anwalt hat sein Spezialgebiet. 
Ein Strafrechtler muss nicht auch in Zivilrecht bewandert sein, das sind zwei verschiedene Gesetzbücher.


----------



## jupp11 (4 Januar 2021)

Geldwäsche! Vorsicht vor dubiosen Jobangeboten als "Paket- oder Warenagent" - Berlin.de
					

Geldwäsche! Vorsicht vor dubiosen Jobangeboten als „Paket-oder Warenagent“




					www.berlin.de
				





> Der „Paketagent“ dient lediglich dazu, die Spur zu den Haupttätern zu verschleiern. Auf diese Weise wird er *leichtfertig zum Geldwäscher, macht sich strafbar und sieht sich regelmäßig mit zivilrechtlichen Forderungen der geschädigten Firmen konfrontiert, da er der „Besteller“ und Empfänger der Waren ist.*
> Die Meldung der neuen „Arbeit“ bei der Agentur für Arbeit kann bewirken, dass die Zahlung des Arbeitslosengeldes eingestellt wird.
> Die Tätigkeit als „Paketagent“ dauert meist nur wenige Wochen, denn der versprochene Lohn wird in der Regel nicht gezahlt.
> *Durch die strafrechtlichen und zivilrechtlichen Konsequenzen kann der einfache Job mit dem angeblich leicht verdienten Geld richtig „teuer“ werden.*


----------



## NaiverStudent (4 Januar 2021)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Ich kenne einen armen Wicht, der sich so blöde verhalten hat, dass er voll Schadensersatzpflichtig wurde und dann Privatinsolvenz anmelden durfte.


was hat er denn gemacht, damit ich nicht den selben Fehler mache, möchte nicht in so eine Situation kommen.


----------



## Hippo (4 Januar 2021)

> was hat er denn gemacht, damit ich nicht den selben Fehler mache, möchte nicht in so eine Situation kommen.


Er glaubte ohne Anwalt klarzukommen...


----------



## BenTigger (5 Januar 2021)

Und deswegen dann falsche Antworten gegeben hat, die ihm zum Verhängnis wurden.


----------



## Reducal (5 Januar 2021)

NaiverStudent schrieb:


> Das habe ich vom Anwalt bekommen...



Sorry, dass ich mich noch einmal hier einschalte, denn dem NaiverStudent ist wenig zu helfen, wenn sich nicht einem Anwalt bedient, der sich mit sowas auskennt.

Die erfahrenen Kollegen hier haben meines Erachtens auf ganzer Linie Recht, mit ihren Hinweisen. Dass aber der Paketagent der Beihilfe zum Betrug verdächtig ist, ist etwas dahergeblubbert. Sein Handeln erfüllt einen ganz eigenen Straftatbestand, nämlich zumindest wegen der *leichtfertigen* Geldwäsche; Verschleierung unrechtmäßig erlangter Vermögenswerte, nach 261 StGB. Im ursprünglichen Fall des sonstigen Warenkreditcomputerbetruges, nach § 263 a StGB, ist der Paketagent letztlich formal als Zeuge zu bewerten. Er kommt zwar durchasu als gefälliger Gehilfe für die Haupttäter in Betracht, doch dem Tatvorwurf mangelt es zumeist am Vorsatz, zumal i. d. R. Rechtfertigungsgründe (wie z. B. ein (irrtümlich) glaubwürdiges Jobangebot mit Arbeitswvertrag und die Inserate dazu) vorliegen.

_Strafrecht:_ ...in der Regel haben gerichtsfest ermittelte Paketagenten zumindest mit einem Strafbefehl zu rechnen, der nur dann abgewendet wird, wenn ein Anwalt für seinen verdächtigen Mandanten mit Sache betraut ist. Sicher, viele Verfahren werden in Bequemlichkeit einer Staatsanwaltschaft auch ohne Strafinteresse eingestellt, doch damit sollte niemand rechnen.

_Zivilrecht:_ ...wer ein Paket/Ware empfängt, muss sich die Vertrags- bzw. Gebrauchsabsicht anlasten lassen. Sich damit herausreden zu wollen: ...ellabätsch, ich habe das nur für unbekannte Betrüger weiterversandt, ist hinsichtlich dem Schadenersatz nachrangig. Derartige Rechtfertigungsgründe sind vom BGB nicht gedeckt. Da könnte ja sonst jeder mit durchkommen und es müsste im Umkehrschluss niemand mehr was im Online-Versandhandel nach einem Zahlungsausfall beim Händler bezahlen.


----------



## Hippo (5 Januar 2021)

Reducal schrieb:


> Sein Handeln erfüllt einen ganz eigenen Straftatbestand, nämlich zumindest wegen der *leichtfertigen* Geldwäsche; Verschleierung unrechtmäßig erlangter Vermögenswerte, nach 261 StGB. Im ursprünglichen Fall des sonstigen Warenkreditcomputerbetruges, nach § 263 a StGB, ist der Paketagent letztlich formal als Zeuge zu bewerten. Er kommt zwar durchasu als gefälliger Gehilfe für die Haupttäter in Betracht, doch dem Tatvorwurf mangelt es zumeist am Vorsatz, zumal i. d. R. Rechtfertigungsgründe (wie z. B. ein (irrtümlich) glaubwürdiges Jobangebot mit Arbeitswvertrag und die Inserate dazu) vorliegen.


Das ist zwar soweit richtig und auch bekannt.
Nur diese Feinheiten einem Laien aufzudröseln ist (meist) vergebliche Liebesmüh.
Mit dem Begriff "Betrug" (als Oberbegriff) kann aber jeder was anfangen.
Und wegen welchen Paragrafen der Paketagent letztendlich abgewatscht wird ist unterm Strich egal.


----------



## jupp11 (5 Januar 2021)

Rechtsanwalt Klose, Regensburg: Betrug
					

Rechtsanwalt & Fachanwalt für Strafrecht Mathias Klose, Regensburg, verteidigt Sie in Strafverfahren wegen des Verdachts des Betrugs




					ra-klose.com
				





> Strafbar ist ausschließlich der vorsätzliche Betrug, nicht auch der fahrlässige Betrug.



Betrug  gemäß §263 setzt Vorsatz voraus. 


> (1) Wer in der Absicht, sich oder einem Dritten einen rechtswidrigen Vermögensvorteil zu verschaffen, das Vermögen eines anderen dadurch beschädigt, daß er durch Vorspiegelung falscher oder durch Entstellung oder Unterdrückung wahrer Tatsachen einen Irrtum erregt oder unterhält, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.


----------



## Ash12 (5 Januar 2021)

Hello I have been scammed two the same way. I have reported to the police and called the company. But even though I received today a letter from Inkasso that I have to pay. Any clue what to do.


----------



## BenTigger (5 Januar 2021)

This is civil law and should be discussed with a lawyer. 
We must not and cannot give you any personal help, tips or advice, as this would then be interpreted as prohibited legal advice and we would be liable to prosecution.


----------



## jupp11 (5 Januar 2021)

Ash12 schrieb:


> Hello I have been scammed two the same way. I have reported to the police and called the company. But even though I received today a letter from Inkasso that I have to pay. Any clue what to do.


"Weiterversenden   von Paketen" > "Reshipping  of packages"








						Reshipping - Fraud Guides
					

Reshipping fraud can both cost you a lot of money and involve you in an international fencing operation that could land you in hot water!




					www.fraudguides.com
				




Kein deutsches Privileg...


----------



## Mertdy (25 Februar 2021)

Hallo Leute,
Ich habe mich auch diese Firma beworben.ich habe gefälschter Geschäftsführer im Internet recherchiert und sofort bemerkt dass die Betrüger sind.Ich habe per E-Mail den Job abgesagt.Bisher keine Pakete bekommen oder weitergeleitet.Im meinem Fall könnte was passieren?Was denkt ihr?


----------



## Hippo (25 Februar 2021)

Nix


----------



## Mertdy (27 Februar 2021)

Hippo schrieb:


> Nix


Was denkst du soll ich zur Polizei gehen?Ich habe kein Paket erhalten oder versendet.Ich habe meine Ausweis nich geschickt.Die haben nur meine Name, Geburtsdatum und meine Adresse.Aber mein eingegebene Adresse ist nicht mein Meldeadresse.Ich habe trotzdem schiss


----------



## jupp11 (27 Februar 2021)

Du hast bisher nichts strafwürdiges getan. Lehn dich zurück und entspann dich.


----------



## Hippo (27 Februar 2021)

Mertdy schrieb:


> Was denkst du soll ich zur Polizei gehen?


Könntest Du tun. Allerdings rein informell für die Polizei - sprich Du erstattest Anzeige gegen diese Leute wegen des Versuchs des Betruges.
Wird zwar nicht viel bei rumkommen weil Ermittlungen in solchen Fällen ziemlich unerquicklich sind, aber ev werden die Daten an eine Stelle weitergegeben die solche Vorfälle sammelt. Und sollte man diese Typen tatsächlich mal am Schlawittchen kriegen wäre jede Anzeige ein weiteres Mosaiksteinchen das das Urteil erhöhen könnte.
Du selber brauchst da keine Schiss haben denn Du hast rechtzeitig die Kurve gekriegt.


----------



## Ralf kunz (3 Mai 2021)

Tim Koop schrieb:


> Hallo leute,
> Ich habe auch mit dieser Frau  zu arbeiten angefangen.
> Bisher,ich habe nur 2 pakete in der Probezeit gesendet.Nach der Probezeit,habe ich 8 pakete in Einem Tag bekommen...!
> Brauche Eure Empfehlungen....Soll ich weiter machen ?



hey ... ich kann nur jedem empfehlen nicht weiterzumachen und Anzeige zu erstatten . Ebenso einen Anwalt einschalten . Ich habe ebenfalls ca3 wochen Pakete verschickt . Dann bin ich draufgekommen und Anzeige gemacht. 3 Monate später hat mich jemand angezeigt wegen computerbetrug und Ausspähen von Pakete . Wie es ausgeht weiß ich nicht . Die Strafanzeige die ich bekommen hatte war tatsächlich ein Paket wo ich weitergeleitet hatte das geht aus dem chatverlauf mit den Betrüger heraus . Also Finger weg und Anzeige machen 

Modedit: Beiträge zusammengeführt. BT/MOD


----------



## jupp11 (3 Mai 2021)

Ralf kunz schrieb:


> * Ich habe ebenfalls ca3 wochen Pakete verschickt . *


Und wie bist du an die "Nebentätigkeit" gekommen bzw wer hat dich angeheuert??


----------



## Ralf kunz (3 Mai 2021)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Und wie bist du an die "Nebentätigkeit" gekommen bzw wer hat dich angeheuert??



Durch ebay Kleinanzeigen . Ich hatte dort ein Inserat geschaltet für einen nebenjob . Daraufhin hat sich eine Frau gemeldet ob ich Interesse hätte für ihre Firma zu arbeiten . Meine Aufgaben . Ware empfangen , prüfen fotografieren weitersenden .leider hatte ich den Job angenommen . Musste auch Daten weitergeben wegen dem Arbeitsvertrag usw. später als ich merkte es ist was nicht in Ordnung habe ich die bei der Polizei gemeldet und angezeigt . Jetzt 3 Monate später kam eine Strafanzeige ich hätte computerbetrug und Ausspähen von Daten gemacht .ich hätte ein Account gehäckt und die Ware deren Person in Rechnung gestellt und zu mir liefern lassen .Eine Hausdurchsuchung gab es auch


----------



## Ralf kunz (3 Mai 2021)

NaiverStudent schrieb:


> danke für die Antworten.
> Bei der Polizei meinte man das ich für die pakete nicht zahlen müsse


Du wirst eine Anzeige bekommen .. eventuell eine Hausdurchsuchung wegen den Paketen . Bei mir war das so . Weil als paketagent macht sich strafbar der Geldwäsche vielleicht sogar wegen computerbetrug und Ausspähen von Daten . Ich hatte das damals auch nicht gewusst durch googeln habe ich mich jetzt informiert und einen Anwalt eingeschaltet . Man weiß dass man auch Opfer ist aber auch gleichzeitig Täter und das nervt mich


----------



## jupp11 (3 Mai 2021)

Ralf kunz schrieb:


> Man weiß dass man auch Opfer ist aber auch gleichzeitig Täter und das nervt mich


Immer wieder  der  dringende  Rat: : Bei allen  nicht bekannten oder ohne Erfahrung Aktionen z.B. wie hier Jobangebote per Ebay Kleinanzeigen intensiv im WWW recherchieren  und zwar mit "worst  case" Suchbegriffen , hier z.B. >  jobangebote&ebay kleinanzeigen&betrug.


			jobangebote ebay kleinanzeigen betrug - Google Suche
		

Gerade bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen tummeln sich leider auch Betrüger mit vielen unterschiedlichen Methoden und  Techniken.



> Weil als paketagent macht sich strafbar der Geldwäsche vielleicht sogar wegen computerbetrug und Ausspähen von Daten . Ich hatte das damals auch nicht gewusst


Der Rechtsgrundsatz lautet "Unwissenheit schützt nicht vor Strafe"


----------



## Reducal (3 Mai 2021)

...und da kommt man vermutlich nur mit einem Anwalt wieder raus! Der ursächliche Betrug wird sich beim Paketagenten wahrscheinlich nicht nachweisen lassen aber die (zumindest leichtfertige) Tätigkeit als Warenagent, was der Geldwäsche gleichgesetzt wird. 



Ralf kunz schrieb:


> Dann bin ich draufgekommen und Anzeige gemacht.



Das war schon mal die halbe Miete, will sagen, das war richtig!


----------



## Adello (3 Mai 2021)

Reducal schrieb:


> Ein Verfahren wegen der zumindest leichtfertigen Geldwäsche; Verschleierung unrechtmäßig erlangter Vermögenswerte, denn auch die ist strafbar. Alles weitere steht hier: http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/261.html oder erklärt dir dann auch dein Anwalt. Da du aber mit deiner eigenen Anzeige recht früh reagiert hattest, ist es vorstellbar, dass das Verfahren gegen dich ohne was eingestellt wird.


Ja eigene Anzeige ist meistens hilfreich. DAs hätte ich auch so gemacht.


----------



## Adello (3 Mai 2021)

Lope schrieb:


> Habe heute Post bekommen, dass das Verfahren eingestellt wurde.
> Wurmt mich jedoch, dass ich wahrscheinlich 500€ Anwaltsgebühren blechen muss, obwohl dieser nichtmal ein Schreiben aufsetzen musste oder irgendwas sonst...


Ja die anwaltsgebülhren sind leider teuer- besonders wenn man auch keine Rechtschutz hat. Ich musste auch mal fast 600 nur dafür blechen, dass der ANwalt einen Brief geschrieben hat mit der bitte um Einstellen des Verfahrens.  Ich kann deinen Frust nachvollziehen.


----------



## BenTigger (4 Mai 2021)

Adello schrieb:


> Ich kann deinen Frust nachvollziehen.


Auch hier wirst du keine Reaktion bekommen. Denn auch dieser User war zuletzt vor über 8 Jahren zuletzt hier anwesend. 
Schau doch erst mal, von wann die Beiträge sind, auf die du antwortest. 
So ist es nicht weiter hilfreich.


----------



## Ralf kunz (5 Mai 2021)

Hippo schrieb:


> Junge, wir machen das hier schon seit zig Jahren und Du bist weissgott nicht der erste der in diese Falle rennt.
> Der Zaubersatz der hier zum Tragen kommt lautet: Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht!
> Wobei hier unter Strafe auch die Verantwortung für widerrechtlich empfangene (und weitergegebene) Waren zu verstehen ist.
> Das kann von der strafrechtlichen Unterstellung der Hehlerei und Geldwäsche bis zur zivilrechtlichen Verantwortung für den finanziellen Schaden der Kontoinhaber gehen. Je nachdem wie der Richter Deine Mitschuld oder noch mehr die Mitschuld der finanziell geschädigten Beteiligten einschätzt. Wir haben hier schon alles erlebt - dass einer mit dem blauen Auge in Form der Anwalts- und Gerichtskosten davon kam bis hin zur vollen Verantwortung im straf- UND zivilrechtlichen Verfahren. d.h. Geldstrafe im Strafverfahren inkl. Gerichtskosten Strafprozess und vollem Schadensersatz für die weitergeleiteten Pakete und die Anwalts-/Gerichtskosten des Zivilprozesses und alle Varianten dazwischen.
> ...


Kann man wegen sowas auch hinter Gitter kommen


----------



## jupp11 (5 Mai 2021)

Ralf kunz schrieb:


> Kann man wegen sowas auch hinter Gitter kommen


Kommt drauf an








						Was ist Geldwäsche? Welche Strafe droht? > Anwalt Dr. Hennig
					

Wichtige Infos zur Geldwäsche: Strafe, Vorladung, Was ist Geldwäsche? - Jetzt Anwalt Dr. Hennig engagieren ✓




					ht-strafrecht.de
				





> Der Tatbestand der Geldwäsche wird mit mindestens 3 Monaten Freiheitsstrafe sanktioniert. Der Strafrahmen der Geldwäsche reicht bis zu 5 Jahren Freiheitsstrafe; in besonders schweren Fällen drohen bis zu zehn Jahren Haft. *Die mögliche Strafe beim Vorwurf der Geldwäsche ist also nicht zu unterschätzen. *








						§ 259 StGB - Hehlerei - dejure.org
					

Strafgesetzbuch § 259 - (1) Wer eine Sache, die ein anderer gestohlen oder sonst durch eine gegen fremdes Vermögen gerichtete rechtswidrige Tat erlangt hat,...




					dejure.org


----------



## siebenmeere (7 Mai 2021)

Ralf kunz schrieb:


> Kann man wegen sowas auch hinter Gitter kommen


Hallo Ralf Kunz, ich kenne ein paar Betroffene, die das gleiche Problem hatten wie Du. Vielleicht können wir uns mal austauschen. Gerne würde ich Dich direkt kontaktieren, aber leider bist Du hier im Forum nicht registriert. @Admin: darf ich hier meine eMail-Adresse hinterlassen? Ich mach's mal: xxxx:at:xxx
(Modedit: Leider geht das nicht, da wir nicht wissen, ob es wirklich deine Adresse ist. Da dann auch die Gefahr des Massenspams an diese Adresse besteht, selbst wenn es deine ist. BT/MOD)


----------



## BenTigger (7 Mai 2021)

siebenmeere schrieb:


> @Admin: darf ich hier meine eMail-Adresse hinterlassen? Ich mach's mal: xxxx:at:xxx (Modedit: Leider geht das nicht, da wir nicht wissen, ob es wirklich deine Adresse ist.BT/MOD)


Doch der Ralf darf sich gerne hier anmelden. Anmeldung und Nutzung des Forums ist jederzeit kostenlos.
Einzige Bedingung ist, sich an die Nutzungsbedingungen zu halten. 
Dann könnt ihr euch auch eine private Nachricht im Forum senden, die nur ihr seht und dort könnt ihr dann Telefonnummern, Adressen E-Mailkontakte oder sonst was austauschen, wie es euch beliebt.

Gruß BT/MOD


----------



## NaiverStudent (21 Juni 2021)

Update:

Habe heute einen Brief von der Staatsanwaltschaft bekommen: "Ermittlungsverfahren gegen sie wegen Geldwäsche wird (...) Das Ermittlungsverfahren wird gem. (...)  eingestellt"


----------



## jupp11 (21 Juni 2021)

Gratulation:   Dann ist es ja nochmal gut gegangen.


----------



## NaiverStudent (21 Juni 2021)

bin ich jetzt aus dem Schneider oder kommt noch etwas?


----------



## jupp11 (21 Juni 2021)

Strafrechtlich ja, wie es zivilrechtlich  aussieht, falls jemand Forderungen stellt, weiß ich nicht.


Hippo schrieb:


> Die Waren wurden ja von irgendjemand bezahlt (vermutlich mit gephishten Daten) und an Dich geliefert. Da könnten durchaus auch noch Schadenersatzforderungen auf Dich zukommen.


----------



## NaiverStudent (21 Juni 2021)

Ja ich hoffe mal das wars. Ist auch schon fast 7 Monate her, wenn noch was kommen sollte werde ich euch updaten, glaube das hilft vielleicht anderen deppen wie mir die auf sowas reinfallen, anyways, danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Maaa (10 September 2021)

Hallo. Ich bin auch da reingefallen im Juli 2020. Es gab ein Verfahren gegen mich wegen Geldwäsche...Diese würde eingestellt. Und jetzt mehr als 1 Jahr später bekomme ich eine neue Vorladung von der Polizei wegen Warenkreditbetrug... für die selbe Sache. Was soll ich tun? Ich kann nicht mehr., wie lange word das das dauern bis es wirklich zu Ende ist. Ich war so erleichtert als es eingestellt wurde und jetzt fängt es von vorne wieder an..Ich habe richtig Angst und bin sehr traurig über die Situation. Ist Jemand schon passiert? Kann ich 2 Verfahren wegen der selben Fall haben?


----------



## BenTigger (10 September 2021)

Geldwäsche und Kreditwarenbetrug sind 2 verschiedene Taten.
Insofern ja. 
Hier am besten mit einem Anwalt reden und mit ihm dann die Einstellung des Geldwäscheverfahrens (Begründung der Einstellung) prüfen, ob die auch für den Warenkreditbetrug als Argument dagegen genommen werden kann.


----------



## Reducal (10 September 2021)

Maaa schrieb:


> Warenkreditbetrug





Maaa schrieb:


> Ist Jemand schon passiert?


Passiert nicht aber das kommt vor, wenn die Polizei das falsche Delikt erfasst und vor allem vielleicht auch mal nicht ordentlich im eigenen System nach Referenzfällen gesucht wurde.

_Reden bringt zusammen_, einen Anwalt braucht es da nicht unbedingt. Schicke doch eine Kopie der Einstellungsverfügung an die Polizei und rege an, dass der neue mit dem alten Fall abgeglichen wird.
Wenn das neue Verfahren tatsächlich den alten Sachverhalt betrifft, dann ist es nach § 170/2 StPO von der Staatsanwaltschaft einzustellen, wegen Verfahrenshinderung. Nur, wenn die Polizei den neuen Fall vorliegen hat, bedeutet das nicht zwingend, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft von dem was weiß.


----------

